# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα...

## Mick Flemm

Επιδεί αρκετοί γράφετε διάφορα posts για να κατακρίνετε διάφορους, καλό θα ήταν να γνωρίζετε κάποια γεγονότα για να μπορείτε να βγάλετε λίγο καλύτερα συμπεράσματα.

Πριν 2 χρόνια σε ένα καφέ κάπου στην Αθήνα είμαστε μαζεμένοι οι τότε "ενεργοί" του δικτύου, dti, papashark, MAuVE, jabarlee, bakolaz, Achille (αν θυμάμαι καλά), DiGI, JS(αν θυμάμαι καλά), dermanis, Alexandros, GGEORGAN (αν θυμάμαι καλά), nkladakis κλπ κλπ... Συζητάγαμε λοιπόν οτι το forum έχει γίνει μπάχαλο και ότι έπρεπε να βρούμε κάποιον τρόπο να το διατηρίσουμε σε ένα σοβαρό επίπεδο (είχε πρωτοαρχίσει και η ιστορία με τον Jason κλπ). Η πρόταση του MAuVE ήταν να υπάρχει μια μεταβατική περίοδος 15 ημερών στην οποία ο χρήστης να μπορεί να γράφει μόνο στις ερωτίσεις και στην γενική συζήτηση, κατόπιν θα έμπαινε στην ομάδα των ενεργών χρηστών (εφόσον δεν έκανε abuse κι εφόσον συμετείχε με κάποιον τρόπο στην συζήτηση -τότε το βάρος ήταν κατά 80% στις ερωτήσεις-) όπου και θα παρέμενε μέχρι να τα παρατήσει. Με το μέτρο αυτό δεν θα είχαμε τα φαινόμενα με τις αγγελείες και τις ομαδικές, ούτε το φαινόμενο jason και γενικώς αρκετά απ' τα προβλήμματα του forum θα έστρωναν. Η πρόταση του Πάνου ήταν να εφαρμοστούν κατά γράμμα οι κανόνες του forum (σκληρό moderation) ενώ παραπονέθηκε οτι καταντάει ο κακός στο τέλος και αντί να τον στηρίξουμε που προσπαθεί να τηρεί τους κανόνες αντικειμενικά τον καπελώνουμε. Ο dti νομίζω είχε θήξει το θέμα των νέων χρηστών (οτι πρέπει να κάνουμε μια ομάδα υποδοχής και γενικότερα να προσέξουμε λίγο τον τόνο μας όταν μιλάμε σε νέους) κλπ. Τελικώς αποφασίστηκε να ακολουθίσουμε την πρόταση του Πάνου αν και τελικά δεν τον στηρίξαμε ούτε μετά από αυτό για διάφορους λόγους (π.χ. ήταν κάποιες φορές αρκετά αυστηρός με κάποιους νέους, κάποιες άλλες άνοιγε flames επιδεί δεν τηρούσαμε την απόφαση κλπ) κλπ. Το forum τότε δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε έρθει στο πολυτεχνείο ή ήταν κάπου αλλού (ή στα Χανιά που το επέβλεπε ο stoidis ή στο ΤΕΙ Αθηνών αλλά πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι).

Άλλες φορές παίρναμε αποφάσεις στο irc, σε κρυφό κανάλι (invite only) κλπ για το forum, για το moderation, για το δίκτυο, για ότι μας κατέβαινε τεσπά .

Στο forum λοιπόν όπως και στο δίκτυο αυτή η ομάδα έκανε κουμάντο και δεν το ήξερε κανείς (με τηλέφωνα μαζευόμασταν), μια ωραία μέρα έμπαινε κάποιος στο forum και την προηγούμενη είχε αποφασιστεί κάτι εν ρήμην του χωρίς να ξέρει καν από ποιούς (κι αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου δώσει Link από την συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση και το τι ειπώθηκε, ουδέποτε βγήκε κάτι από αυτά δημόσια). Μια μέρα κάποιος ξύπναγε και τον έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο να του πουν να αλλάξει IP γιατί αλλάξαμε τον σχεδιασμό (ήταν τότε που συζητάγαμε ακόμα τον τρόπο διαχωρισμού και δεν είχαμε καταλήξει στο rfc του HarisK και του freskos). Ούτε εκλογές, ούτε σύλλογος, είμασταν η περίφημη ομάδα "τεχνικών" που αργότερα έγεινε ο "πυρήνας" και τελικώς τα περισσότερα μέλη καταλήξαμε στον σύλλογο. Η ομάδα αυτών που τρέχαμε τότε για το δίκτυο, κάναμε δοκιμές, γράφαμε tutorials, βοηθάγαμε κόσμο κλπ κλπ (όλα καλά ήταν τότε μεταξύ μας δόξα το θεό δεν είχαν αρχίσει τα μεταξύ μας flames, τότε είμασταν παρέα).

Παράληλα με αυτά και μετά από δουλειά των ανθρώπων που ξεκινήσαν την προσπάθεια τότε (dti, papashark, GGEORGAN) ήταν στα σκαριά ο σύλλογος (τρέχανε με την χαρτούρα), μέχρι να κάνουμε την πρώτη Γ.Σ. μας και να εκλέξουμε Δ.Σ. υπήρχε η προσωρινή δηοικούσα επιτροπή (Δ.Ε.) που αποτελούνταν από τους 3 προαναφερθέντες. Ο Δαμιανός (dti) ήταν πρόεδρος, νομίζω ο GGEORGAN γραμματέας και ο papashark αντιπρόεδρος (δεν πολυθυμάμαι). Γενικώς ήταν τότε μια περίοδος που πηγαινοερχόμασταν σε εκθέσεις για να γίνουμε γνωστοί και να κάνουμε κονε, είχαμε και τον Dromeas που είχε αυτοανακυρηχθεί manager του συλλόγου και βοηθούσε κι αυτός τότε κι όλα πήγαιναν καλά.

Τα ωραία σκηνικά αρχίσαν μετά το 3ο meeting τεχνικων που είχαν έρθει παιδιά από Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα και Χανιά για να συζητίσουμε για τις IPs κλπ. Είχαμε όλοι τότε το όραμα κάποτε να δικτυώσουμε ασύρματα όλη την Ελλάδα (γι' αυτό και χωρίσαμε το 10.0.0.0/ ::  αλλά ειδικά ο Dromeas το είχε πάρει πατριωτικά, έστειλε λοιπόν mail στα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα δείνοντάς τους διορία (ως manager του awmn, το είχε και μακρυνάρι στην υπογραφή του) για να ανταποκριθούν στο κάλεσμα, οι Θεσσαλονικείς (πριν διασπαστούν αν θυμάμαι καλά σε 3 δίκτυα) τσαντίστηκαν με αυτό και έγινε ψιλοχαμός στην λίστα των "τεχνικών" (AWMN-Tech) τότε. Ήταν το πρώτο φαινόμενο καβαλήματος που είχαμε και το πρώτο flame, ο Dromeas τότε έφαγε τρομερό γιουχάρισμα από όλους μας (μας κακοφάνηκε πολύ η στάση του).

Το επόμενο ήρθε πολύ καιρό μετά απ' τον dti ο οποίος ως πρόεδρος είχε πλέον αρκετές διασυνδέσεις (όλοι μιλάγαν με αυτόν) και κάποια στιγμή άρχισαμε να χάνουμε την μπάλα, δεν ξέραμε τι έκανε και τι έστελνε και σε ποιούς, ο ίδιος έλεγε οτι ενημέρωνε την Δ.Ε. ο Πάνος έλεγε οτι δεν τον ενημέρωνε, το φαινόμενο εντάθηκε με τον καιρό και κατέληξε στο γεγονός στο σύνταγμα όπου μετά ο Δαμιανός υιοθέτησε μια στάση αυτοπεριορισμού-αυτοάμυνας και άκρατης καχυποψίας, κατέκρνε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία στην οποία μέχρι τότε συμμετείχε (με τον καφέ) και μας είπε οτι δουλεύουμε με φραπόγαλο και δεν κάνουμε δουλειά - δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε, παράληλα το flame με τον papashark είχε πάρει διαστάσεις, ο Δαμιανός τον έλεγε αγράματο κλπ και ο Πάνος ανταπέδηδε. Τρελό show που κρατάει από τότε μέχρι και σήμερα με τον Δαμιανό να κατηγωρεί τους mods οτι δεν είναι αντικειμενικοί, τον Πάνο να κατηγωρεί τους mods που δεν είναι αντικειμενικοί και τον Δαμιανό που κατηγωρεί τους mods, τον Δαμιανό να δημοσιεύει προσωπικά στοιχεία του Πάνου στο forum και να τρώει BAN που ξεχάσαμε να το βγάλουμε (το αφήναμε έτσι μέχρι να ζητίσει συγνώμη για το παράπτωμά του κλπ) και να ακολουθεί μετά το σκηνικό με την Π.Ε. *(1).

Μέχρι τότε ο σύλλογος (δηλαδή η Δ.Ε. γιατί μόνο αυτοί ήταν πρακτικά ο σύλλογος, όλα τα ιδρυτικά μέλη ως δια μαγείας είχαν εξαφανιστεί και οι υπόλοιποι δεν μπορούσαμε ακόμα να γραφτούμε) η μόνη κίνηση που είχε κάνει για την νομιμοποίηση του δικτύου (που ήταν και ο στόχος του συλλόγου) ήταν προς την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας απ' τις εκθέσεις που πηγαίναμε (μας φιλοξενούσαν στα περίπτερά τους), πήγαμε σε μερικές διαλέξεις, τους γνωρίσαμε, μας καλέσαν σε ένα meeting στο caravel όπου μας τυπώσαν κάτι φυλλαδιάκια τα οποία είχε γράψει ο GGEORGAN και δεν φαινόταν πουθενά οτι ΔΕΝ είμαστε έργο της ΚτΠ (φαινόταν δλδ σαν το awmn να είναι έργο της ΚτΠ, είχαν βάλει το site μας να βγαίνει σε κάτι προβολείς κλπ), αφού τους είπαμε οτι μας ενόχλησε το γεγονός πήγαμε εκεί και κολάγαμε αυτοκολητάκια πίσω απ' τα φυλλάδια που έλεγαν ευχαριστούμε την ΚτΠ για την εκτύπωση του φυλλαδίου (για την προώθηση του awmn μέσω της εκτύπωσης του φυλλαδίου αν θυμάμαι καλά). Στο τέλος αυτής της εκδήλωσης συναντιθήκαμε με τον κο. Καρούνο απ' την ΚτΠ, είμασταν εγώ, ο dti, o papashark, o Achille κι ο paravoid. Είχε προηγηθεί το γεγονός στο σύνταγμα και papashark - dti δεν μιλιόντουσαν σε όλη την διάκρεια της εκδήλωσης. Συζητίσαμε λοιπόν τρόπους με τους οποίους θα μπορούσε το awmn να χρηματοδοτιθεί απ' την ΚτΠ (μας είπε ο κος. Καρούνος αν θυμάμαι καλά οτι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μας χρηματοδοτήσουν άμεσα αλλά μπορούν να αναθέσουν ένα έργο σε κάποιον φορέα και ο φορέας να προσλάβει εμάς ως εργολάβο - αυτό που πήγε να γίνει στο σύνταγμα δηλαδή) και πως μπορούν να μας βοηθίσουν με την ΕΕΤΤ (το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της συζήτησης πάντως πήγε στην χρηματοδότηση, η λογική ήταν οτι αν μας χρηματοδοτήσει ένας επίσημος φορέας αυτόματα νομιμοποιούμαστε). Από τότε έγιναν απ' ότι ξέρω κι άλλες επαφές (για τις οποίες δεν ενημερωθήκαμε ποτέ πλήρως από την Δ.Ε.), κάτι με ένα έργο στα Φάρσαλα που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα τι έχει παιχτεί κλπ. 

Έγινε η πρώτη Γ.Σ. και μετά από πολύ συζήτηση αποφασίστηκε να μην αναλάβουμε ως σύλλογος κανένα τέτοιο έργο(ήταν πολύ πολύπλοκο, έπρεπε να πληρωθούν αυτοί που θα το έκαναν γιατί θα έτρωγε χρόνο απ' την δουλειά τους, ήταν το θέμα των προθεσμιών και των προστίμων, ήταν το θέμα οτι ενδεχωμένος να πιάσουν κάποιοι την καλή μέσω του συλλόγου κλπ, ρίχτε μια ματιά στο video είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό). Η πλάκα στην 1η Γ.Σ. ήταν οτι είχαν πατήσει και αρκετοί άσχετοι που δεν είχαν ιδέα τι είχε παιχτεί με όλη αυτή την ιστορία, μέχρι τότε δουλεύαμε με τον τρόπο που προανέφερα και τα παιδιά που ήρθαν πραγματικά ξεκινάγαν από μηδενική βάση. Είχε παιχτεί πολύ παρασκήνιο αν θυμάμαι καλά, όλοι όσοι είχαν εκνευριστεί με την στάση του Δαμιανού προσπαθούσαν να μειώσουν την επιροή του για να μην αναλάβει ηγετική θέση πάλι στο Δ.Σ., ο papashark δεν έβαλε υποψηφιότητα αν θυμάμαι καλά για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημμα συνεργασίας, βγήκαν τότε ο Achille, o wiresounds, o Ifaistos (που εγώ τότε δεν ήξερα ποιός είναι, πάθαμε πλάκα όλοι οι "τεχνικοί"), ο dti, ο nkladakis και δεν θυμάμαι ποιοί άλλοι.

Το πρώτο Δ.Σ. λοιπόν ήταν καταδικασμένο, οι άνθρωποι δεν ήξεραν τι είχαν κάνει οι προηγούμενοι, ένας από αυτούς ήταν εντελώς έξω απ' το παιχνίδι όλον αυτό τον καιρό και υπήρχε η κόντρα μεταξύ Achille-dti (από τότε στο σύνταγμα) που έκανε τα πράγματα ακόμα ποιό δύσκολα. Πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι τι έγινε και πως προχώρησε η κατάσταση με την ΕΕΤΤ, θυμάμαι μόνο οτι ο Ifaistos και ο wiresounds προκειμένου να προωθήσουν το δίκτυο ανέλαβαν οι δυό τους προσωπικά το "αλφαβητάρι της ασύρματης δικτύωσης", ένα έργο του Ε.Δ.Ε.Τ. το οποίο κάθησε μια ομάδα (ο ngia, ο hobitt, ο wiresouds, o Ifaistos κι εγώ) και το έφτιαξε εθελοντικά (όλα τα λευτά πήγαν στον σύλλογο αν και καθηστεριμένα) μιας που ο σύλλογος δεν μπορούσε να αναλάβει έργα. Κατά τα άλλα το Δ.Σ. έτρεχε να μπαλώνει καταστάσεις, πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω οτι μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω, ειδικά με το flame papashark-dti κλπ στην μέση (βάλτε κι ότι o ένας απ' τους δύο ήταν μέλος του Δ.Σ. για να δείτε πόσο περισσότερο του την έδεινε του άλλου και ζήταγε συνέχεια τα ρέστα απ' το Δ.Σ.). Ως mods τότε τραβάγαμε να μαλιά μας εκτώς απ' το flame που είχε ανοίξει, το forum είχε πάει από καιρό στο πολυτεχνείο και είχε αρχίσει το takeover απ' τον Achille, βρήκαμε κρυφή ενότητα οι moderators από σπόντα π.χ., αρκετές φορές το forum ήταν down και ψάχναμε να δούμε στο irc τι έγινε (του πολυτεχνείου ήταν το πρόβλημμα τις περισσότερες φορές). Παράλληλα ο Achille χρησιμοποιούσε το forum ως μέτρο πίεσης με διαφόρους τρόπους. Ξεκίνησε η φάση με τον dti ο οποίος ήθελε να είναι admin στο forum (όχι στον server) γιατί ήταν τόσο καιρό αυτός και γιατί ήταν και admin στην nodedb και τον βοηθούσε πρακτικά για τα mail κλπ. Ο Achille του είπε όχι κι έβαλε τον paravoid admin σε φάση εγώ επιλέγω με ποιόν θα συνεργάζομαι. Κάπως έτσι προχώρησε το πράγμα και με τον Hostmaster κλπ και σιγά σιγά άρχισε να δημιουργείται μια δυσφορία αρχικά προς τον papashark ο οποίος δεν σταμάταγε με τίποτα να τσιμπάει και να πετάει μπηχτές και μετέπειτα στον Achille για την όλη αλαζωνική του στάση που έδιωχνε κόσμο.

Εκείνη την περίοδο δημιουργήθηκε η ομάδα backbone κλπ και μετά η ομάδα voters, όλα αυτά γιατί ο σύλλογος ήταν ανεπαρκής και δεν έκανε έργο (στην ουσία το μέτρο πίεσης που είπα παραπάνω, το forum δεν ξέραμε σε ποιόν άνοικε και ο admin έκανε ότι ήθελε, οι αποφάσεις παιρνόντουσαν με περίεργους τρόπους που τελικά πάλι 1-2 έκαναν ότι ήθελαν -κι αν μπορεί κανείς ας με διαψεύσει δείνοντάς μου π.χ. ένα link σοβαρής συζήτησης για το δίκτυο στην ομάδα BB ή απόφασης που βγήκε από αυτήν, ο στόχος ήταν απλά να μην βάλει ο σύλλογος χέρι στο τσιφλίκι-). Με αυτά και τ' άλλα τα περισσότερα μέλη του συλλόγου αγανακτήσαμε, αποφασίσαμε τελικώς οτι το μόνο πράγμα που εγκυάται ανοιχτές διαδικασίες είναι ο σύλλογος, μόνο εκεί μπορούμε να βάλουμε φρένο στην αλαζωνία ή την φιλοδοξία κάποιου. Εξ' άλλου το μηχάνημα του Forum κλπ ήταν από χρήμματα του συλλόγου, όπως και αρκετός εξοπλισμός που βρισκόταν στο cslab κι επιτέλους κάποτε κάποιος έπρεπε να αναλάβει την ευθύνη για το forum και δεν μπορούσε αυτός ο κάποιος να είναι ένα άτομο. Η λογική ήταν οτι είχαμε δοκιμάσει το μοντέλο της πολύ κλειστής ομάδας (βλ. καφες) καθώς και το μοντέλο της (για την βιτρίνα) ανοιχτής ομάδας και τίποτα απ' τα δύο δεν είχε πετύχει, στο μεν είμασταν οργανωμένοι, ξέραμε τι γίνεται αλλά ήταν εντελώς αντιδημοκρατικό και ελίτ και το δε έγινε για τα μάτια του κόσμου και ήταν ουσιαστικά εξίσου αντιδημοκρατικό και ελιτ, σου έδεινε τον λόγο για να στον πάρει πίσω. Είπαμε οτι στον σύλλογο ούτως ή άλλως βρίσκονταν αυτοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί περισσότερο απ' όλους για το δίκτυο, ότι εκεί πρέπει να δώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας και οτι πρέπει όλοι να γραφτούμε, αφενώς για να έχει δύναμη ο σύλλογος να διεκδικήσει κι αφετέρου για να παίρνονται με σωστό τρόπο οι αποφάσεις (ειδικά μετά τα προηγούμενα το είχαμε πάρει πατριωτικά). Έτσι αφού κάποιος έπρεπε τεσπά να αναλάβει την ευθύνη του forum ο σύλλογος ήταν ο πλέον αρμόδιος. Ελπίζαμε να μπει τάξη επιτέλους. Αντιθέτως το flame συνεχιζόταν σε κάθε ευκαιρία (δεν είχαν γίνει ακόμα τα BAN) και όλοι ξενερώσαν με την κατάσταση και δεν συμμετείχαν, αρκετοί φύγαν απ' τον σύλλογο γιατί δεν θέλαν να έχουν σχέση με αυτό το πράγμα. Η ομάδα bb καταργήθηκε, έγινε η ιστορία με τον dti και το BAN του και λίγο πριν φτάσουμε στις εκλογές του νέου Δ.Σ. κι αφού είχε γίνει η ιστορία με τις ομαδικές (που αν θυμάστε καλά έγινε γιατί φοβόντουσαν οι mods ότι θα βρεθούν υπόλογοι κλπ, *(2)) τέθηκε το θέμα του BAN στα μέλη και κατα πόσο σωστό είναι π.χ. ενώ ο dti έχει φάει BAN απ΄το forum να του στερείται και η ενημέρωση για τα του συλλόγου (μας έβαλε χέρι κι ο δικηγόρος που μας είπε οτι είναι παράνομο και έχουμε κάνει μλκία που δεν τον αφήνουμε να βλέπει το forum του συλλόγου, και να συμμετέχει, έχει δικαιώματα ως μέλος). Έτσι λοιπόν τέθηκε το θέμα της Π.Ε. (αφού μόνο η Π.Ε. μπορεί να επιβάλει ποινές στα μέλη, οι mods και οι admins δεν μπορούν να επιβάλουν ποινή σε μέλος χωρίς να το εγκρίνει η Π.Ε. αφού θα είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημμα που υπήρξε με τον dti) *(3). Αποφασίζουμε λοιπόν οι mods και οι admins να είναι μέλη του συλλόγου και να εκλέγονται απ' τον σύλλογο με την λογική ότι θα συνεργάζονται με την Π.Ε. και θα είχαν επίβλεψη όλου του forum (πριν ήταν σε ομάδες μια για τον σύλλογο και μία για το forum). Και το πράγμα από τότε το ξέρετε, έγινε Ο πανικός με Achille-Papashark που τελικά ο Achille ζήτισε συγνώμη και παραιτήθηκε και ο papashark τον ακολούθησε κλπ κλπ. Το Δ.Σ. είχε αρχίσει επιτέλους δυναμικά να παίρνει μέτρα κι οι θηγόμενοι mods ξεκινήσαν από τότε την εξστρατία κατά του Δ.Σ., ότι και καλά κάνει ότι θέλει κλπ (είχαν βάλει εντελώς προκλητικές -ειδικά για moderator- υπογραφές) και γενικώς αρχίσαν να καλιεργούν το κλίμα οτι ο σύλλογος θέλει να καπελώσει τα πάντα *(4). Η παραίτηση ήταν τελικώς η κατάληξη και το Δ.Σ. κατά την γνώμη μου βγήκε κερδισμένο από αυτό.

Από εκεί και πέρα ξεκίνησε το άλλο flame, βλέποντας λοιπόν ότι Achille-papashark κλπ είχαν χάσει στο forum το κύρος τους και πλέον δεν έπιαναν οι πιασάρικες υπογραφές κλπ άρχισαν να περνάν με ηλίθιο τρόπο στην αντεπίθεση. Αρχικά με άπειρες ειρωνίες και τελικώς με την αψυχολόγητη και επιπόλαια κίνηση του MAuVE (έχω γράψει αλλού εκτενώς την άποψή μου σχετικά) με την οποία τελικώς χάλασε όλη η εικόνα του συλλόγου προς τα έξω και το εκμεταλευτίκαν πάλι η άλλη ομάδα για να βγει από πάνω και να συνεχίσει.

Ποιό είναι το συμπέρασμα από όλα αυτά (αρκετά απ' τα οποία μπορεί να είναι μπερδεμένα χρονικά ή να μπερδεύουν με τον τρόπο που τα έγραψα πάντως συνέβησαν περίπου όπως τα περιγράφωμ, τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι τα θυμάμαι κι όποιος θέλει ας με διορθώσει)...

α) Από 1 και 3 καταλαβάινετε οτι δεν φτιάχτηκε η Π.Ε. για να κάνει κουμάντο στο δίκτυο, την φτιάξαμε γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει και γιατί προβλέπεται απ' το καταστατικό μας. Αφορμή δεν ήταν κανένα μέτρο επιβολής στο δίκτυο αλλά το BAN του dti.

β) Από 2 και 4 βλέπτε την αντίφαση ότι κάποιοι απ΄ την μία γκρινιάζουν οτι ο σύλλογος πάει να καπελώσει το forum κι απ' την άλλη δεν είναι σε θέση να αναλάβουν την ευθύνη του forum. Ποιός θα το αναλάβει τελικά το ριμάδι ρε παιδιά ? Ορφανό να το αφήσουμε το κακόμοιρο ?

γ) Βλέπετε επίσης την άλλη αντίφαση: όταν είμαστε μεταξύ μας στον καφέ και παίρνουμε ακραίες αποφάσεις για το forum χωρίς να ειδοποιούμε κανέναν χρήστη και χωρίς να γίνεται με ανοιχτές διαδικασίες, όταν κάνουμε πολύ ποιό ακραίες προτάσεις απ' τον περιορισμό των 7 post στο τραπέζι (όπως αυτό με τις 15 μέρες π.χ.), είναι καλά, όταν ο σύλλογος με ψηφοφορία όμως (και πάντα στο πνεύμα οτι είναι υπο αναθεώρηση εφόσον υπάρξει θέμα, και αναγνωρίζοντας και την προβλημματική ψηφοφορία) αποφασίζει ένα μέτρο για το forum ειδοποιόντας τους χρήστες και ενημερώνοντας τα μέλη, βγαίνουμε και βελάζουμε.

δ) Άλλη μία αντίφαση: τελικώς το θέμα με την ΕΕΤΤ δεν προχώρησε όσο θα θέλαμε, οστόσο οι υπεύθηνοι γι' αυτή την κατάσταση στον σύλλογο είναι και οι πρώτοι που κατηγωρούν για την αδράνεια (ενώ όταν αυτοί ήταν π.χ. Δ.Ε. ή Δ.Σ. έκαναν ότι ήθελαν και ακόμα και σήμερα δεν ξέρουμε ι συμφωνείες κλείσαν), είναι δε αυτοί που έδιωξαν με την κατάσταση που δημιούργησαν κόσμο απ' τον σύλλογο.

Για να καταλάβετε λοιπόν συνawmnήτες υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή 2 ομάδες, αυτοί που κάναν κουμάντο μέχρι τώρα και έχουν κάνει και την μεγάλη ζημιά στο forum και στον σύλλογο (γιατί κάναν κουμάντο όπως νομίζαν χωρίς διαφάνεια κλπ) και η ομάδα που τους διαδέχτηκε στην ηγεσία του συλλόγου κι αποτελείται από νέα άτομα (άπειρα στα flames και σε όλη αυτή την αηδία) τα οποία τα εκλέξαμε ακριβώς για να καθαρίσουμε επιτέλους απ' τους άλλους. Οι παλαιότεροι ως ποιό έμπειροι δημιουργούν με ευκολία πανικό και θέμα κλπ στο forum για να τον εκμεταλευτούν και να χώσουν στους νέους με κάθε τρόπο (να τους βγάλουν άχρηστους κλπ κλπ, ενώ ούτε αυτοί κάναν κάτι όταν ήταν Δ.Ε. ή Δ.Σ. -στην ενότητα που δεν βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι αυτό-), ενώ οι νέοι μη ξέροντας πως να αντιδράσουν και έχοντας ξενερώσει με την όλη κατάσταση (χαρας στο κουράγιο τους που δεν έχουν ακόμα παραιτηθεί, αν κρίνω απ' το πίσμα και το έργο π.χ του Νικήτα (ngia) καταλαβαίνω από που πηγάζει αυτό το κουράγιο) δεν ασχολούνται κι αφήνουν τις μπηχτές αναπάντητες με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται ακόμα μεγαλύτερος ντόρος. Παρακαλώ το Δ.Σ. από εδώ και πέρα να ενημερώνει ποιό συχνά για τις δραστηριότητές του (για τους servers που στήνει, τους κόμβους, τις συναντίσεις, το τρέξιμο κλπ), έχω πάει αρκετές φορές στους Αμπελοκήπους να δω τι γίνεται και όλο με κάποιο project ασχολούνται, την τελευταία φορά που πήγα συζητάγαν για licences του mikrotik και για 2 servers που στήσαν έναν για development κλπ κι άλλον έναν.

Αυτά πρέπει να τα μαθαίνουν και οι υπόλοιποι, ο σύλλογος δεν είναι ούτε το κουτί με τις τρελές, ούτε ο μπαμπούλας, εμείς είμαστε, δεν είμαστε άγνωστοι, καφέ παρέα πίνουμε και σίγουρα σε κατα τόπους συναντήσεις υπάρχουν και μέλη του συλλόγου. Για ποιούς μας έχετε τελοσπάντων ? Και για να ξηγιόμαστε, στον σύλλογο με 2-3 ψήφους διαφορά πέρασε το θέμα με τα 7 posts και εν μέσω καλοκαιρινών διακοπών, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στην επόμενη ψηφοφορία θα είναι ποιό αντιπροσωπευτικό το δείγμα. Παρεπιπτόντως το ξέρατε οτι υπήρξε πρόταση αντι για BAN να μπαίνει περιορισμός των posts ως προειδοποιητικό μέτρο (κάτι που μειώνει π.χ. την εξουσία του συλλόγου στο forum γιατί δεν μπλέκεται η Π.Ε. στην μέση) ? Τις προτάσεις οι οποίες τέθηκαν προς ψήφηση ως προς την αρμόδια αρχή για το δίκτυο τις έχετε διαβάσει ή αρκείστε να ακούτε κάποιους να λένε οτι είναι γελείες οι αποφάσεις ?

Προς πληροφόρησή σας λοιπόν: ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ έχει συζητιθεί απ' τον σύλλογο, τουλάχιστον στην ενότητα που βλέπω εγώ μέτρο για το δίκτυο, συγκεκριμένα απ' το σχέδιο κανονισμού λειτουργείας της Π.Ε. το μόνο σχετικό είναι το παρακάτω:



```
Με οριακή πλειοψηφία 15 έναντι 13 εψηφίσθη το άρθρο 7 που παρατίθεται στη συνέχεια.

7) Στην αρμοδιότητα της ΠΕ εμπίπτουν υποθέσεις που αφορούν άτομα μέλη του Σωματείου . Επίσης υποθέσεις κόμβων του δικτύου που δεν ανήκουν στο Σωματείο, συνδεδεμένων στο δίκτυο μέσω κόμβων του Σωματείου, οι οποίοι μπορεί να ενεργούν βλαπτικά για το Σωματείο – χωρίς φυσικά στην περίπτωση αυτή να μπορεί να επιβάλει άμεσα ποινή. Μπορεί όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση να απευθύνει συστάσεις ή επί σοβαρών παραπτωμάτων να επιβάλει την λήψη περιοριστικών μέτρων από τους εμπλεκόμενους κόμβους μελών του Σωματείου, επιβάλλοντας κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο έμμεσα ποινή.

Επροτάθη και έγινε σιωπηρά δεκτό να προστεθεί η φράση επί σοβαρών παραπτωμάτων ώστε εν μέτρω να καθυσηχασθούν οι φόβοι της μειοψηφίας.
```

και την παραπάνω αρμοδιότητα η Π.Ε. δεν την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ μέχρι τώρα (προκαλώ όποιον θέλει να μου υποδίξει πότε η Π.Ε. υποχρέωσε κόμβο μέλους να βάλει περιοριστικά μέτρα και η Π.Ε. ΔΕΝ είναι ο MAuVE - άλλο ένα τερτίπι που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να γίνει ντόρος-), επίσης βλέπετε οτι όχι μόνο πέρασε με οριακή πλειοψηφεία, τέθηκε και το θέμα των σοβαρών παραπτομάτων + να βλάπτει το σωματείο (που πρέπει να το αποδείξει κιόλας). Οπότε μην λέτε ότι θέλετε, αν ήθελε ο σύλλογος να καπελώσει το δίκτυο θα άφηνε το παραπάνω να ρίχνει ποινές σε όποιον θέλει. Επίσης μερικοί από αυτούς που γκρινιάζουν και δημιουργούν κλίμα ήταν παρόντες στην Γ.Σ. που το ψήφισε αυτό και απορώ γιατί κάθε φορά βγάζουν τον εαφτούλη τους απέξω και κρίνουν τον σύλλογο, κι αυτοί είναι ο σύλλογος κι αυτοί συμμετέχουν.

Αυτά για την ώρα και ξανασκευτείτε πριν αρχίσετε να το παίζετε επαναστάτες για ποιόν δουλεύετε τελικά, πάντως όχι για το δίκτυο. Και την επόμενη φορά που θα σας πλασάρουν κάτι μην το φάτε τόσο χύμα, ρωτήστε -ψάξτε πρώτα.

Φιλικά Νίκος

----------


## acoul

Ένα μπράβο για την προσπάθεια Νίκο. Η ιστορία είναι το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα. Μακάρι κάθε σωματείο - σύλλογος να είχαν το ιστορικό πρωτοσέλιδο μιας και είναι ο μεγαλύτερος και πιο αξιόλογος δάσκαλος. Από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε ή θα έπρεπε να μαθαίνουμε.

Θα μπορούσε να μπει σε ένα WiKi και να είχαμε την ιστορία από πολλά διαφορετικά versions ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να σχηματίσει όσο πιο σφαιρική εικόνα γίνεται !!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τα οποία δεν γνωρίζουν οι χρήστες εκτός συλλόγου.

Ο σύλλογος όμως θα πρέπει να ενδιαφερθεί για την ενημέρωσή τους και να το κάνει σε ενότητες προσβάσιμες από όλους. Είναι σημαντικότατο θέμα και ίσως θα έπρεπε να οριστούν αρμόδιοι.

Επίσης, στις ψηφοφορίες του σε θέματα επιβολής μέτρων, μια οριακή πλειοψηφία δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετή. Είναι σαν να αλλάζουμε σύνταγμα με μία ψήφο πλειοψηφία.

Όσο καλός και να είναι ο σύλλογος, νομίζω πως κανείς δεν παραδέχεται πως όλα είναι καμωμένα τέλεια. Οι διαφωνίες που εκφράζονται από πολλούς δεν έχουν αναγκαία τον σύλογο στο στόχαστρο αλλά τα όποια σφάλματα. Ο σύλλογος θα πρέπει, σαν υπεύθυνος του forum να προστατεύει την πολυφωνία και όχι να την περιορίζει, επικαλούμενος διάφορα προβλήματα. 

Εκτός αν στους σκοπούς του είναι η «προστασία» των μελών του έναντι των υπολοίπων, που δεν το πιστεύω.

Κλείνοντας, το ότι λαμβάνει αποφάσεις με ψηφοφορία, δεν τον νομιμοποιεί να επιβάλει την απόφαση αυτή σε χρήστες εκτός της οργάνωσής του (πχ χρήστες forum). Οι διαδικασίες του χρειάζονται αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα πιστεύω, ώστε οι αποφάσεις του να μην προκαλούν τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## dti

> Το forum τότε δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε έρθει στο πολυτεχνείο ή ήταν κάπου αλλού (ή στα Χανιά που το επέβλεπε ο stoidis ή στο ΤΕΙ Αθηνών αλλά πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι).


Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης, στα Χανιά, φιλοξενούμενο από τον stoidis.




> Άλλες φορές παίρναμε αποφάσεις στο irc, σε κρυφό κανάλι (invite only) κλπ για το forum, για το moderation, για το δίκτυο, για ότι μας κατέβαινε τεσπά .


Σ' ευχαριστώ που επιβεβαιώνεις την ύπαρξη του μυστικού καναλιού στο irc, στο οποίο κανάλι ουδέποτε προσκλήθηκα, ούτε είχα ενημερωθεί επίσημα για την ύπαρξή του, αν και ως Πρόεδρος της προσωρινής Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Συλλόγου, θα έπρεπε να το ξέρω.
Έτσι λοιπόν εξηγούνται πολλά από αυτά που συνέβησαν στη συνέχεια...  ::  
Κάποιοι που συμμετείχαν σ' αυτό το κανάλι, συντόνιζαν ένα παράκεντρο εξουσίας, το οποίο προσπάθησε και τα κατάφερε σταδιακά να πάρει την εξουσία παντού (forum, irc, hostmaster, Δ.Σ.) παραγκωνίζοντας σταδιακά και εντελώς κρυφά τουλάχιστον τους 2 (dti & GGEORGAN) από τα πράγματα.
Έτσι εξηγούνται οι συντονισμένες επιθέσεις από τα ίδια πάντα άτομα, εναντίον μου...
Δινόταν το σύνθημα στο κρυφό κανάλι και τα καλά "προβατάκια" υπάκουαν το βοσκό τους...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι υπέρ της συμμετοχής πολλών στη λήψη των αποφάσεων, αλλά όταν μερικοί από τους πολλούς αποφασίζουν κρυφά να αναλάβουν τα πράγματα (κάτι σαν "χούντα" δηλαδή....) πετώντας αυτούς που τα ιδρυτικά μέλη είχαν επιλέξει σαν προσωρινή διοικούσα επιτροπή, το πράγμα βρωμάει.
Φανταστείτε λοιπόν πόσο βρωμάει αν ο τρίτος (ο papashark) της ομάδας της προσωρινής διοικούσας επιτροπής, συμμετέχει σ΄αυτό το παράκεντρο εξουσίας. 
Παρακαλώ να επιβεβαιώσεις ή να διαψεύσεις Mick Flemm τη συμμετοχή του papashark στο εν λόγω μυστικό κανάλι...

Τα συμπεράσματα για το τί ακολούθησε, ποιος φταίει για τη γενικότερη κατάσταση που δημιουργήθηκε, τα καταλαβαίνει οποιοσδήποτε νοήμων τρίτος, εκτός εκείνων που συμμετείχαν σ' αυτές τις πράξεις...





> Παράληλα με αυτά και μετά από δουλειά των ανθρώπων που ξεκινήσαν την προσπάθεια τότε (dti, papashark, GGEORGAN) ήταν στα σκαριά ο σύλλογος (τρέχανε με την χαρτούρα), μέχρι να κάνουμε την πρώτη Γ.Σ. μας και να εκλέξουμε Δ.Σ. υπήρχε η προσωρινή δηοικούσα επιτροπή (Δ.Ε.) που αποτελούνταν από τους 3 προαναφερθέντες. Ο Δαμιανός (dti) ήταν πρόεδρος, νομίζω ο GGEORGAN γραμματέας και ο papashark αντιπρόεδρος (δεν πολυθυμάμαι). Γενικώς ήταν τότε μια περίοδος που πηγαινοερχόμασταν σε εκθέσεις για να γίνουμε γνωστοί και να κάνουμε κονε, είχαμε και τον Dromeas που είχε αυτοανακυρηχθεί manager του συλλόγου και βοηθούσε κι αυτός τότε κι όλα πήγαιναν καλά.


Κι ενώ φτιαχνόταν λοιπόν το "παράκεντρο" εξουσίας, κάποιοι χαμάληδες έτρεχαν για την αναγνώριση του Σύλλόγου, σε Νομαρχίες, Εφορίες (πληρώνοντας μάλιστα ο GGEORGAN από την τσέπη του το πρόστιμο των 120 ευρώ για δήθεν εκπρόθεσμη κατάθεση των δικαιολογητικών...), προσπαθώντας μέσα από διάλογο να υπάρξει αντιπροσωπευτική συμμετοχή του δικτύου στο Σύλλογο (με την υιοθέτηση χαμηλού ποσού εγγραφής και ετήσιας συνδρομής). Αυτό φυσικά ΔΕΝ άρεσε σ΄εκείνους που ήθελαν να ελέγχουν την κατάσταση με κάθε τρόπο και επέμεναν να υπάρχει υψηλό ποσό συνδρομής, ώστε ο Σύλλογος να είναι η "ελίτ" και να μην εγγράφεται εύκολα κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος...
dti & GGEORGAN (υπέρ της εύκολης συμμετοχής του δικτύου στο Σύλλογο, άρα και στη λήψη των αποφάσεων) απέναντι στον papashark (που επέμενε για υψηλό ποσό και περιορισμό των μελών) τραινάροντας τη διαδικασία...

Άραγε η εκλογή κάποιων στο *προηγούμενο* Δ.Σ. ήταν τυχαία, ήταν αξιοκρατική βάση της μέχρι τότε προσφοράς τους στο δίκτυο και στο Σύλλογο, ή ήταν μεθοδευμένη όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο (από αυτούς που δεν είχαν ανάγκη να είναι υποψήφιοι);
Και βέβαια, η εκλογή μου στο προηγούμενο Δ.Σ. τους χάλασε τα σχέδια και γι αυτό κάποια στιγμή άρχισε ο χορός των παραιτήσεων ...ώστε να περιέλθει το Δ.Σ. σε τέλμα και σε απραξία ο Σύλλογος (πράγμα που πάλι εξυπηρετούσε τα συμφέροντα της "κλίκας")...





> Το επόμενο ήρθε πολύ καιρό μετά απ' τον dti ο οποίος ως πρόεδρος είχε πλέον αρκετές διασυνδέσεις (όλοι μιλάγαν με αυτόν) και κάποια στιγμή άρχισαμε να χάνουμε την μπάλα, δεν ξέραμε τι έκανε και τι έστελνε και σε ποιούς, ο ίδιος έλεγε οτι ενημέρωνε την Δ.Ε. ο Πάνος έλεγε οτι δεν τον ενημέρωνε, το φαινόμενο εντάθηκε με τον καιρό και κατέληξε στο γεγονός στο σύνταγμα όπου μετά ο Δαμιανός υιοθέτησε μια στάση αυτοπεριορισμού-αυτοάμυνας και άκρατης καχυποψίας, κατέκρνε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία στην οποία μέχρι τότε συμμετείχε (με τον καφέ) και μας είπε οτι δουλεύουμε με φραπόγαλο και δεν κάνουμε δουλειά - δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε, παράληλα το flame με τον papashark είχε πάρει διαστάσεις, ο Δαμιανός τον έλεγε αγράματο κλπ και ο Πάνος ανταπέδηδε. Τρελό show που κρατάει από τότε μέχρι και σήμερα με τον Δαμιανό να κατηγωρεί τους mods οτι δεν είναι αντικειμενικοί, τον Πάνο να κατηγωρεί τους mods που δεν είναι αντικειμενικοί και τον Δαμιανό που κατηγωρεί τους mods, τον Δαμιανό να δημοσιεύει προσωπικά στοιχεία του Πάνου στο forum και να τρώει BAN που ξεχάσαμε να το βγάλουμε (το αφήναμε έτσι μέχρι να ζητίσει συγνώμη για το παράπτωμά του κλπ) και να ακολουθεί μετά το σκηνικό με την Π.Ε. *(1).


Θα μπορούσα να σχολιάσω αυτά που γράφεις και αφορούν τη δική μου δραστηριότητα (που επειδή ακριβώς ήταν μεγάλη και τα αποτελέσματά της ήταν ορατά, "ενοχλούσε" κάποιους), αλλά δεν θα το κάνω ακριβώς για να μην πάει αλλού το θέμα. 
Θα σχολιάσω μόνο αυτό που λες για τις κατηγορίες μου προς τους mods για έλλειψη αντικειμενικότητας. 
Όταν έχει γίνει αντιληπτό *σε όλους* οτι υπάρχουν άλλα κέντρα λήψης αποφάσεων, εκτός των θεσμοθετημένων από το Σύλλογο, όταν συνεχώς συκοφαντούμαι, όταν γίνεται επιλεκτική εφαρμογή των κανόνων του forum και ΔΕΝ λαμβάνονται μέτρα (επειδή ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να θιχθούν αυτοί που συμμετέχουν στα παράκεντρα εξουσίας), καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχουν βάση οι κατηγορίες μου.
Ακόμη και λάθος να έκανα ορισμένες φορές, είναι σίγουρο οτι αρκετές άλλες είχα δίκιο (που φυσικά δεν έβρισκα).
Άραγε είναι τυχαίο που με την παρούσα ομάδα των mods δεν έχω (τόσα) παράπονα όσα στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν; 

Εν κατακλείδει και για να μην μακρυγορώ άλλο, από όλα αυτά που έγραψε ο Mick Flemm διαφαίνεται *πού είναι η ρίζα του κακού* και γιατί πολεμάται ο Σύλλογος, από τη γνωστή ομάδα...

----------


## papashark

χρτς χρτς χρτς

Κάποια πράγματα είναι σωστά, κάποια είναι έντονα χρωματισμένα. Aντικειμενικό δεν είναι, σαν να γράφει ιστορία η μια πλευρά κατηγορόντας την άλλη...

Για ακόμα μια φορά ο Mick Flemm δείχνει με το δάχτυλο τον κακό αχιλλέα και τον κακό papashark.

Ούτε λόγος βέβαια για τα ρουφιανιλίκια και τους υποστηρικτές τους, για να δείχνουμε κιόλας το ποιόν του καθένα μας....


άντε καλό flame....

----------


## Mick Flemm

@dti απ' όσο θυμάμαι στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι συζητάγαμε περισσότερο για θέματα moderation, και σχολιάζαμε την κατάσταση που επικρατούσε με εσένα και με άλλους, ήταν κι ο papashark μέσα αλλά στην αρχή τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν όπως το φαντάζεσαι, δεν ήταν ένα κανάλι για να σε φάμε, αργότερα όταν έγιναν τα διάφορα σκηνικά κατέλιξε σε κανάλι θαψίματος (και ναι είμουν κι εγώ μέσα και στην αρχή συμμετείχα, όπως θυμάσαι μετά από ένα ποστ που έκανα σε πήρα τηλέφωνο και σου ζήτισα συγνώμη γιατί κατάντησα κι εγώ πρόβατο σε κάποια φάση, είχε καταντήσει υπερβολική η στάση μας και είχε χάσει κάθε νόημα και ίχνος λογικής, ήταν καθαρά κόλημα).

@papashark πες μας κάποτε και την δικιά σου πλευρά, ίσως όντως να είμαι μονόπλευρος και καθόλου αντικειμενικός αλλά μπορείς κάλιστα να παρουσιάσεις και την δικιά σου άποψη, γιατί δεν το κάνεις ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα γεγονότα αυτά ΔΕΝ δικαιολογούν τις παράλογες αποφάσεις που παίρνει ο σύλλογος αυτή την περίοδο. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει το εξής κλίμα από το σύλλογο: "Ή είστε μαζί μας σε όλα ή σε τίποτα", "όποιος δεν είναι φίλος μου είναι εχθρός μου". Τόσο φόβος πιά;

Και μη νομίσεις, αν τελικά προχωρούσαν τα σχέδια μίας "υποχθόνιας" ομάδας, ότι θα την γλύτωνε κανείς. Θυμάμαι πόσοι μίσησαν τον Αχιλλέα μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά όταν έμαθαν ότι κατέβασε το forum.. Τότε είχα βγει στο IRC και τον έκραζα σε όποιον έβρισκα μπροστά μου! Είχα τσαντιστέι πολύ...

Για την ιστορία όμως, έχω ακούσει ότι η πραγματική αιτία που ήθελε ο σύλλογος το forum είναι γιατί φοβόταν τις μηνύσεις λόγω αυττων που γραφόντουσαν στα hardware reviews. 

Είχε γίνει ενα γεγονός με τον Τριδήμα και τα αρνητικά reviews των Στελλα όπου ο Τριδήμας απειλούσε με μηνύσεις τον σύλλογο. Αν ψάξετε τα post θα το βρείτε, αν δεν έχει κρυφτεί στην ενότητα του συλλόγου.

Τότε οι επιλογές για τα μέλη του συλλόγου ήταν 3:

1) Να αντιμετωπίσουν τις μηνύσεις με δικαστήρια κλπ.
2) Να πάρουν το forum στον ελεγχο τους ώστε να μπορουν ανα πάσα στιγμή να σβήνει ένα αρνητικό review αν κάποιος αντιπρόσωπος wireless υλικού το ζητήσει.
3) Να διαλυθεί ο σύλλογος και οι πιθανότητα μηνύσεων

Βεβαίως επιλέχθηκε το δευτερο. Έγινε και το λάθος του κατεβάσματος του forum από τον Achille που ηταν η αφορμή. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που υπηρχε σοβαρή απειλή για περιορισμό ελευθεριών στο forum. Κανείς δεν μπορούσε πιά να κάνει τόσο εύκολα αρνητικό hardware review.

Η δευτερη περίπτωση ήταν αυτή με τις ομαδικές. Πάλι με δικαιολογία τον φόβο τον moderators για δικαστικά τραβήγματα, κόπηκαν οι ομαδικές χωρίς ποτέ να πάρουμε πειστική απάντηση για τους λόγους για τους οποιους κόπηκαν. Η ενότητα κλειδώθηκε τελείως οπότε πάει κι αυτό. Να σημειώσω ότι ο σύλλογος δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε καθόλου - ίσως γιατί τον βόλευε. Μάλιστα για να εκμεταλευτεί την κατάσταση δημιουργησε μία ενότητα στον χώρο του που λεγόταν ομαδικές παραγγελίες του συλλόγου. Αυτή η ενότητα παρόλο που μπορούσαν να γράψουν μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου, ήταν αναγνώσιμη από ολους του χρήστες του forum σαν κλασική διαφήμιση προσέλκυσης μελών.

Τα παραπάνω έχουν να κάνουν με τη σχέση που έχουν οι 2 ομάδες με τους χρήστες του forum. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι αντιπαλότητες που έχουν ή είχαν οι ομάδες μεταξύ τους αλλά μόνο θέματα που επηρρεαζουν όσουν δεν είναι σε καμία από τις 2 ομάδες.

----------


## xaotikos

Νίκο εγώ από όλα αυτά που έγραψες βλέπω μια κεντρική ιδέα: Σου την έχει δώσει ο Πάνος με τον Αχιλλέα σε αρκετά θέματα. Οκ λογικό και σεβαστό. Η ιστορική αναδρομή όμως βασισμένη σε αυτό είναι μονόπλευρη. Έτσι την βίωσες, αυτό πιστεύεις, OK δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι όλα έγιναν έτσι.

Ένα απλό παράδειγμα, υπογραφή είχα βάλει και εγώ σαν moderator και αν θυμάμαι καλά την έβαλα πρώτος χωρίς να έχω μιλήσει με τους υπόλοιπους mods. Μπορεί να ήταν λάθος μου λόγω της θέσης αλλά ήταν απόλύτως σωστό με βάση τα πιστεύω μου. Και εκείνη την εποχή είχα μιλήσει με μέλος του Δ.Σ και είχα πει συγκεκριμένα "δεν με ενοχλει τόσο το ότι ο Σύλλογος θέλει να πάρει το forum στα χέρια του αλλά ότι γίνεται με πολύ άγαρμπο τρόπο. Η 1η Γ.Σ είχε αποφασίσει ότι το forum είναι εργαλείο του δικτύου και είναι για τα μέλη του δικτύου και ο Σύλλογος θα έχει μόνο το domain. Ας ξανακάνουμε Γ.Σ να αποφασιστεί να το αναλάβει ο Σύλλογος και αν αποφασιστεί εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Το ότι το Δ.Σ άρχισε να απειλεί όποιον έβρισκε μπροστά του ήταν κίνηση απελπισίας"

Άλλο παράδειγμα είναι για τις ομαδικές,αγγελίες κλπ που λέγαμε τόσο καιρό σε συζητήσεις ότι μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα και πως να το εξετάσουμε στο οποίο συμφωνούσαν όλοι. Ο Σωτήρης άνοιξε θέματα εντός και εκτός ενότητας Συλλόγου αν θυμάμαι καλά για συζήτηση αλλά οι πιο πολλοί αδιαφόρησαν (να κρίνουμε ξέρουμε όλοι, να προτείνουμε είναι δύσκολο). Σε κάποια φάση έγινε μια συνάντηση μεταξύ των mods (εγώ δεν ήμουν παρών) και αποφασίστηκε πως θα καλυφθούμε σαν forum (όποιος έχει πρόσβαση στην ενότητα των mods έχει μάτια να διαβάσει). Από εκεί και πέρα οι εξελίξεις είναι γνωστές. 

Και φυσικά εγώ τα βίωσα διαφορετικά από σένα οπότε έχω άλλα στοιχεία που μπορώ να αναφέρω και δεν μπορώ να είμαι παντού αντικειμενικός (μόνο κάποιος που ναι μεν γνωρίζει ΟΛΗ την ιστορία και δεν συμμετείχε πουθενα μπορεί να είναι αντικειμενικός εδώ μέσα πράγμα απίθανο). 

Συμπέρασμα, καλη η αναδρομή αλλά μονόπλευρη.

----------


## dti

> @dti απ' όσο θυμάμαι στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι συζητάγαμε περισσότερο για θέματα moderation, και σχολιάζαμε την κατάσταση που επικρατούσε με εσένα και με άλλους, ήταν κι ο papashark μέσα αλλά στην αρχή τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν όπως το φαντάζεσαι, δεν ήταν ένα κανάλι για να σε φάμε, αργότερα όταν έγιναν τα διάφορα σκηνικά κατέλιξε σε κανάλι θαψίματος (και ναι είμουν κι εγώ μέσα και στην αρχή συμμετείχα, όπως θυμάσαι μετά από ένα ποστ που έκανα σε πήρα τηλέφωνο και σου ζήτισα συγνώμη γιατί κατάντησα κι εγώ πρόβατο σε κάποια φάση, είχε καταντήσει υπερβολική η στάση μας και είχε χάσει κάθε νόημα και ίχνος λογικής, ήταν καθαρά κόλημα).


Νίκο, εκτιμώ πολύ το γεγονός οτι εσύ τουλάχιστον είχες:

α) το θάρρος να διαχωρίσεις τη θέση σου, να αναγνωρίσεις τα λάθη σου και να μου ζητήσεις συγνώμη, 

β) το σθένος να αποκαλύψεις όλο το παρασκήνιο του "θαψίματός μου", επιβεβαιώνοντας τη συμμετοχή του papashark στην εν λόγω ομάδα.

Θα ενδιέφερε πάντως αρκετούς να μαθαίναμε *ποιος ήταν ο εμπνευστής αυτής της ιδέας* για τη δημιουργία μυστικού καναλιού στο irc.
Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι εκείνη την εποχή, μετά τη συνάντηση του "Πυρήνα", είχε γίνει προσπάθεια από τον achille να φτιαχθεί mailing list μεταξύ όσων συμμετείχαν σ' αυτή, αλλά τότε δεν προχώρησε η υλοποίησή της, μετά από αντίδραση του MAuVE (ο οποίος είχε ίσως διαισθανθεί πού θα οδηγούσε αυτή η ενέργεια...).

----------


## dti

> Για την ιστορία όμως, έχω ακούσει ότι η πραγματική αιτία που ήθελε ο σύλλογος το forum είναι γιατί φοβόταν τις μηνύσεις λόγω αυττων που γραφόντουσαν στα hardware reviews. 
> 
> Είχε γίνει ενα γεγονός με τον Τριδήμα και τα αρνητικά reviews των Στελλα όπου ο Τριδήμας απειλούσε με μηνύσεις τον σύλλογο. Αν ψάξετε τα post θα το βρείτε, αν δεν έχει κρυφτεί στην ενότητα του συλλόγου.
> 
> Τότε οι επιλογές για τα μέλη του συλλόγου ήταν 3:
> 
> 1) Να αντιμετωπίσουν τις μηνύσεις με δικαστήρια κλπ.
> 2) Να πάρουν το forum στον ελεγχο τους ώστε να μπορουν ανα πάσα στιγμή να σβήνει ένα αρνητικό review αν κάποιος αντιπρόσωπος wireless υλικού το ζητήσει.
> 3) Να διαλυθεί ο σύλλογος και οι πιθανότητα μηνύσεων
> ...


Λάθος πληροφόρηση έχεις. Εγώ είχα δεχθεί αρχικά απειλές για το forum που φιλοξενούσε διάφορα εναντίον του συγκεκριμένου εμπόρου, αλλά όταν παρέπεμψα το θέμα στο τότε Δ.Σ., συμφωνήσαμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σαν Σύλλογος. Παράλληλα όμως μετακινήθηκαν εντός της ενότητας του Συλλόγου κάποια πράγματα (νομίζω και το συγκεκριμένο review) ώστε να μην έχουμε τον κίνδυνο να μπλέξουμε σε δικαστικές διαμάχες.

Άλλωστε τα αποτελέσματα από δοκιμές που κάνουμε πάντοτε δημοσιεύονται ελεύθερα και κανένας πιστεύω οτι δε θα ήθελε να υπάρχει τέτοιου είδους λογοκρισία στο forum, επειδή θίγονται τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα κάποιων.





> Έγινε και το λάθος του κατεβάσματος του forum από τον Achille που ηταν η αφορμή.


Αυτό είχε γίνει τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες πιο πριν από το περιστατικό με τη δικηγόρο του Τρ1δήμ@ και δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σχέση το ένα θέμα με το άλλο, πλην του γεγονότος οτι και στις 2 περιπτώσεις εγώ είχα κατηγορηθεί ως υπεύθυνος...  ::

----------


## dti

> Γιατί να συμφωνήσουν να περνάει Internet από τους κόμβους τους;


Μα περνάει ήδη Internet από τους κόμβους τους. Μόνο που δεν είναι του Συλλόγου. Είναι των ιδίων π.χ. του acinonyx, ή άλλων μελών του δικτύου (που φυσικά δεν κάθονται ούτε καν να το συζητήσουν το θέμα, π.χ. vegos), ή μελών του Συλλόγου που προσφέρουν ελεύθερα τον proxy τους (π.χ. του ifaistos), ή μόνο στα μέλη του Συλλόγου (π.χ. του spirosco, nkladakis) κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.
Το πρόβλημά τους είναι γιατί να ισχυροποιήσει ο Σύλλογος τη θέση του παρέχοντας μία τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσία στα μέλη του...

Το ίδιο θα έκαναν ακόμη και για άλλες υπηρεσίες αν μπορούσε ο Σύλλογος να προσφέρει (με νόμιμο τρόπο) στα μέλη του.

Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το δίκτυο που συνεχώς επικαλούνται. Αν τους ενδιέφερε θα είχαν κάνει μία πρόχειρη έρευνα για το ποιοί είναι αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν το free internet στο awmn, πόσοι είναι αυτοί, αν θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι από την πιθανότητα να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στην πρόσβασή τους στη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, εξαιτίας της στενοκεφαλιάς ορισμένων, σε πόσους κόμβους του δικτύου μοιράζεται internet, ποιος είναι ο όγκος που διακινείται, κλπ κλπ.
Τέτοια στοιχεία θα ήθελα να δω.
Με το να δοκιμάσουμε *πιλοτικά* μία υπηρεσία δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτε.

Από προσωπική εμπειρία στον κόμβο μου το τελευταίο έτος, ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι το free internet ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο σημαντικό κριτήριο για να αποφασίσει κάποιος να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο (πόσο μάλλον να γίνει και μέλος). Ήδη μάλιστα έχουν ανακοινωθεί και τα μέτρα για το μειωμένο κόστος πρόσβασης adsl 512 kbps για τους φοιτητές από το Σεπτέμβριο...
Οπότε μάλλον "ο καυγάς γίνεται για το πάπλωμα"...

Εγώ προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε θέλει από το δίκτυο να βγει και να εκφράσει δημόσια την αντίθεσή του στην προοπτική να μοιράσει και ο Σύλλογος internet στα μέλη του, επιχειρηματολογώντας (και όχι αερολογώντας) για τη θέση του αυτή.

----------


## paravoid

> Άρα τι?
> Θα κάνουμε ότι συμφωνεί ο Acinonix ή θα πληρώνουμε τέλη διέλευσις?
> Δεν το έχω πιάσει ακόμη


*Άρα θα ταυτίσουμε τις έννοιες "δίκτυο AWMN" και "σύλλογος AWMN".*
(υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις, αλλά προτιμώ αυτή επειδή αυτή πιστεύω πως μπορεί να πετύχει σε μας)
Και επειδή *κανένας* δεν θέλει το δίκτυο του AWMN να είναι συνδρομητικό, θα κάνουμε την συνδρομή προαιρετική ή θα την αφαιρέσουμε εντελώς.




> Αναρχία.. η καλύτερη δημοκρατία φίλε μου.. Δεν παίρνεις λογαριασμό.. δεν δίνεις λογαριασμό.. 
> 
> Αυτό δεν θέλουμε όλοι? Η κάνω κάπου λάθος?


Κάνεις κάπου λάθος. Ξαναδιάβασε αυτά που έγραψα




> ...


Eίσαι εντελώς εκτός θέματος. Κρίμα και περίμενα πως η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση για το καθεστώς του σωματείου θα σου άρεσε... Δεν την διάβασες καν φαίνεται και προτίμησες να κολλησεις στα κλασικά.

----------


## nkladakis

> Και επειδή *κανένας* δεν θέλει το δίκτυο του AWMN να είναι συνδρομητικό, θα κάνουμε την συνδρομή προαιρετική ή θα την αφαιρέσουμε εντελώς.


και πως θα πληρώνονται όλα ?
Δεν μπορεί να μην το "πιάνω" συνέχεια, μου τα λες μισά  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Και επειδή *κανένας* δεν θέλει το δίκτυο του AWMN να είναι συνδρομητικό, θα κάνουμε την συνδρομή προαιρετική ή θα την αφαιρέσουμε εντελώς.
> 
> 
> και πως θα πληρώνονται όλα ?
> Δεν μπορεί να μην το "πιάνω" συνέχεια, μου τα λες μισά


Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε;
Έκτακτες εισφορές, σεμινάρια ή/και 2 κατηγορίες μελών.

Τις 2 κατηγορίες σκέψου τες σαν να κάνουμε έναν νέο σύλλογο (περίμενε, υποθετικό είναι  :: ) χωρίς συνδρομή (και χωρίς έξοδα) που θα αποφασίζει και να κρατάμε αυτόν που έχουμε τώρα με συνδρομή και έξοδα.

Απλά επειδή (θέλω να) πιστεύω πως όλοι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε αυτό που έχουμε, προτείνω κάτι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο από 2 σύλλογους: να έχουμε έναν (τον ΑΜΔΑ) που θα καλύψει όλες μας τις ανάγκες.

Θέλω ΑΜΔΑ = AWMN.

...φοβάμαι πως θα πρέπει να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση αύριο, νομίζω μου μένει 1 post ακόμα μόνο  :: 

EDIT, όπως ζήτησε ο blizardbill από κάτω:
Θέλω να λέμε AWMN και να εννοούμε τα ίδια άτομα.
Επίσης δεν θέλω το AWMN (το δίκτυο) να είναι συνδρομητικό.
Άρα ή το σωματείο αλλάζει ονομασία και σταματάει να ασχολείται με τα εσωτερικά του AWMN (μοντέλο Debian) ή το σωματείο κάνει την συνδρομή του προαιρετική και βάζει όρο για την είσοδο σε αυτό την παρουσία στο δίκτυο.
Ο δεύτερος δρόμος είναι αυτό που θεωρώ ότι έχει μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες αποδοχής/επιτυχίας σε μας.

Θέλω όταν με ρωτάνε "Το AWMN είναι συνδρομητικό" να απαντάω μονολεκτικά "Όχι" - και όχι να λέω "ξέρεις, υπάρχει το δίκτυο και υπάρχει ο σύλλογος, στο δίκτυο δεν είναι αλλά στο σύλλογο είναι, αλλά για να είσαι στο σύλλογο δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είσαι στο δίκτυο".

----------


## blizardbill

> Τις 2 κατηγορίες σκέψου τες σαν να κάνουμε έναν νέο σύλλογο ... χωρίς συνδρομή (και χωρίς έξοδα) που θα αποφασίζει και να κρατάμε αυτόν που έχουμε τώρα με συνδρομή και έξοδα.


Πραγματικά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω !!!! κάνε ένα Edit αν δεν βαριέσαι να μας το εξηγήσεις λίγο παραπάνω.

Σαν να λες ότι ο "νέος σύλλογος" που θα παίρνει αποφάσεις, θα είναι άψογος γιατί απλά δεν θα πληρώνεις 50 ευρώ!!!!!
(Δηλαδή πόσα άτομα είναι αυτά που θέλουν να συμετάσχουν αλλά τσιγκουνεύονται να δώσουν 50 ευρώ το χρόνο ρε παιδιά ?)

Και ο ένας σύλλογος με αυτούς που πληρώνουν δεν μας αρέσει... ενώ αν καταφέρουμε να προσθέσουμε και τους λίγους που τσιγκουνεύονται 50 ευρώ το χρόνο θα γίνει αμέσως καλύτερος ?

(edit : οκ thanks paravoid, τώρα είναι λίγο καλύτερα)

----------


## ysam

Ενδιαφέρον !!! θα ήθελα να δω και οι άλλοι τι γνώμη έχουν για αυτό.. Και φυσικά αυτό προυποθέτει αλλαγή καταστατικού και τέτοια αλλά είναι minor αν είναι να σταματήσει αυτή η ιστορία "το δίκτυο" vs "ο σύλλογος"..

----------


## papashark

> Το ΔΣ δεν έχει σχέση με την υπόθεση, αλλά ένα μέλος της ΠΕ, που ενήργησε με προσωπική του πρωτοβουλία χωρίς να πάρει άδεια από κανένα, ούτε έχει ισχυριστεί ποτέ και πουθενά πως έχει την σύμφωνη γνώμη κανενός.
> Η πράξη του δεν μπορούσε να εμποδιστεί από τον σύλλογο με κανένα τρόπο αφού δεν είναι καν παράνομη, και ο μόνος τρόπος να μετριαστεί το κακό θα ήταν να υπάρξει προσπάθεια για συμβιβασμό , αφού οι ακρότητες και οι απερίσκεπτες αντιδράσεις θα οδηγούσαν απλά σε χειρότερα αποτελέσματα για όλους μας.


Διάβασε την αλληλογραφία και ξαναγύρνα.

Όχι ότι δεν την έχεις διαβάσει, αλλά πρέπει να σταματήσεις να λες το μαύρο άσπρο.

Ο MAuVE υπέγραψε ως ΠΕ. Κοινώς ως αξιωματούχος του συλλόγου.
Το ΔΣ δεν βγήκε να πει ότι έδρασε αυτόβουλα, αλλά θέτωντας τον ως εκπρόσωπο και συμφωνόντας στις καταγγελείες, απλά ισχυροποίησε την κίνηση mauve (την καταγγελεία), ως κίνηση του συλλόγου. Ένα και ένα κάνουν 2, έτσι απλά.





> Εγώ προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε θέλει από το δίκτυο να βγει και να εκφράσει δημόσια την αντίθεσή του στην προοπτική να μοιράσει και ο Σύλλογος internet στα μέλη του, επιχειρηματολογώντας (και όχι αερολογώντας) για τη θέση του αυτή.


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι οι αερολογίες είναι της δική σου πλευράς σε αυτό το θέμα. έχουμε βγει αρκετοί και έχουμε αναλύσει εκτενώς γιατί δεν θέλουμε να μοιράσει ο σύλλογος ίντερνετ.

Επιγραμματικά θα επαναλάβω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν συμφωνούμε γιατί βλέπουμε ότι η κίνηση αυτή θα επιφέρει στο δίκτυο την ίδια παρεξήγηση που υπάρχει για την ΕΕΧΙ, κοινώς θα μας νομίσουν ως έναν ακόμα φθηνό isp. Η ΕΕΧΙ εντίνει την παρεξήγηση αυτή με διαφημίσεις σε διάφορα sites (πχ in.gr) όπου διαφημίζει για παράδειγμα "φθηνό ίντερνετ" για φοιτητές και συνταξιούχους, και σε παραπέμπει σε λινκ με μια φόρμα που απλώς συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία σου και την πιστωτική σου κάρτα (ή απλά αριθμό λογαριασμού τραπέζης, δεν θυμάμαι καλά), και κάπου με "μικρά γράμματα" λέει ότι απλά αποδέχεσε το καταστατικό (όπως λένε τα συμβόλαια ότι αποδέχεσε τους όρους του συμβολαίου). Έτσι η ΕΕΧΙ προσφέρει κοινωνικό έργο, μαζεύει μέλη (άρα και λεφτά), και τις έρχετε και ποιό φθηνά το bandwidth αφού μπαίνει στις λεγόμενες "οικονομίες κλίμακος". Το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με το awmn, θα έρχονται clients απλά και μόνο για το ίντερνετ, χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, θα γκρινιάζουν όποτε πέφτει κανα λίνκ και δεν τραβάνε καλά, και δεν θα προσφέρουν τίποτα θετικό απολύτως...

Πρέπει επιτέλους να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του δικτύου αλλά και του συλλόγου.

Και αυτός δεν μπορεί να είναι ούτε η άνοδος των στατιστικών μας με πελάτες που δεν προσφέρουν, ούτε απλά το να προσφέρουμε "κοινωνικό έργο" χωρίς μάλιστα το σχετικό υπόβαθρο.

Εδώ οι περισσότεροι κάνουμε χόμπυ και μαθαίνουμε καινούργια πράγματα. 

Μέσα στον ορισμό "χομπυ" και "καινούργια πράγματα" δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πως θα γίνουμε ISP.

Ακόμα να τονίσω ότι στον σύλλογο ο κόσμος πρέπει να γράφετε γιατί όχι απλά συμφωνεί με τους στόχους που περιγράφονται στο καταστατικό του, αλλά γιατί αυτοί οι στόχοι είναι και στόχοι των ίδιων, και θα προσπαθήσουν να τους πετύχουν σε συνεργασία με άλλους που διαθέτουν κοινούς στόχους που περιγράφονται στο καταστατικό. Αυτό είναι θεωρητικά ο σκοπός και οι όροι συμμετοχής σε ένα σωματείο.

Το να γραφτεί κάποιος απλά και μόνο γιατί το σωματείο προσφέρει την Χ-Υ super duper υπηρεσία, τότε απλά είναι μια εμπορική πράξη, ακόμα και εάν δεν έχει κέρδος.

Και εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν συμφωνώ...





> Φαίδωνακο μου 
> *"η διακίνηση internet πάνω από το δίκτυο" όπως το έγραψες ειναι η νούμερο ένα υπηρεσία στο δίκτυο*, τουνέλια πάνε και έρχονται, proxy servers, μοιρασμένες DSL, ακαδημαϊκό ίντερνετ κλπ. Αν δεν το βλέπεις τότε εσύ εισαι κοντόφθαλμος (ειλικρινά, no offence).


Πόσο υποτιμάς το δίκτυο και τα μέλη του...

Ευτυχώς άνθρωποι σαν και σένα είναι λίγοι, ειδάλλως δεν θα είχαμε καταρεύσει, απλά δεν θα είχαμε γίνει ποτέ ότι είμαστε σήμερα...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Οι θέσεις του *paravoid* έχουν πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και οι διάφορες εκδοχές τους μπορεί να λύσουν πολλά σοβαρότατα ζητήματα.

Πιστεύω πως θα έχουμε σαν δίκτυο πολύ μεγάλο όφελος εάν μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάτι από αυτές.

Για μένα που εκ πεποιθήσεως αρνούμαι να συμμετάσχω σε δραστηριότητες που είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσεις για να ακουστεί η γνώμη σου ή για να έχεις δικαίωμα συμμετοχής , λύνουν ένα σημαντικό ζήτημα.

Επίσης ένα άλλο πολύ βασικό θέμα που μπορεί να λυθεί (που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και το βασικότερο) είναι το να πάψει το σύνολο των μελών του συλλόγου να είναι ένα μικρό υποσύνολο των μελών του δικτύου και να έχουμε φαινόμενα μη αντιπροσωπευτικών αποφάσεων ή αποφάσεις που πρέπει οι χρήστες να ακολουθήσουν χωρίς να είχαν δικαίωμα ψήφου - άποψης.

Ίσως χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποιο ρετουσάρισμα ίσως και όχι, αλλά πιστεύω πως το κέρδος θα είναι μεγάλο για την κοινότητά μας, ακόμα και μόνο να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Επίσης ένα άλλο πολύ βασικό θέμα που μπορεί να λυθεί (που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και το βασικότερο) είναι το να πάψει το σύνολο των μελών του συλλόγου να είναι ένα μικρό υποσύνολο των μελών του δικτύου και να έχουμε φαινόμενα μη αντιπροσωπευτικών αποφάσεων ή αποφάσεις που πρέπει οι χρήστες να ακολουθήσουν χωρίς να είχαν δικαίωμα ψήφου - άποψης.


Είναι εξαιρετικά απλό.

Ξαναφτιάχνεις την ομάδα ΒΒ, βάζεις μέσα όσους ανακοινώνουν τo ΑS τους (κοινώς τσεκάρεις τα routes), και μετά ο σύλλογος εάν θέλει να είναι δημοκρατικός και μάγκας, ότι θέλει το προτίνει στην ομάδα αυτή. Βάζει μια ηλεκτρονίκή ψηφοφορία 10 ημερών (και όχι 3) στην ομάδα, και τα αποτελέσματα είναι από το 100% του ΒΒ και όχι από το υποσύνολο, και όχι από όσους πλήρωσαν, και δεν υπάρχουν γουστάρω/δεν γουστάρω τον σύλλογο.

Εάν θες να έχεις μέσα και "ενεργά Μη-ΒΒ μέλη", κάνεις και μια συζήτηση για το τι θεωρήτε σοβαρή υπηρεσία και την ψηφίζουν και αυτή, και βάζεις και αυτούς μέσα. Και άμα δεν μπορείς να έχεις σώνει και καλά αντικειμενικά κριτήρια, τότε καταφεύγεις στην παλαιότερη μέθοδο, όποιος πιστεύουμε ότι πρέπει να μπει, κάνουμε μια μικρή συζήτηση γιατί πιστεύουμε ότι πρέπει να μπεί, και γιατί όχι, τον προτίνουμε σε ψηφοφορία και εάν θέλει η ομάδα τον αποδέχετε. (και για να προλάβω τον mick flemm που χαρακτήρισε την "προτάση δύο μελών για να γίνεις μέλος στον σύλλογο" ως μασωνική (παρόλο που υπάρχει στα περισσότερα σωματεία), και αυτή η μέθοδος εφαρμόζετε στην μασωνία εκατοντάδες χρόνια επιτυχημένα  ::  )

Τώρα το ΔΣ πριν από μερικούς μήνες κατήργησε την ομάδα ΒΒ χωρίς καν να μας πει το σκεπτικό της....


Όσο το γράφει ο paravoid, όσο το λένε και άλλοι, όσο το ξανασκέφτομαι, είναι τόσο απλό και λογικό (μιας που είναι και εφικτό), να έχουν τα ίδια τα μέλη του δικτύου την δυνατότητα να αποφασίζουν μόνα τους, που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όχι γιατί μας χρειάζετε ο σύλλογος σε αυτό το κομάτι, αλλά γιατί οι 23 που ψήφισαν όχι σε τέτοια πρόταση στην τελευταία ΓΣ επιμένουν...

Έχει ο σύλλογος ή το οποιδήποτε μέλος, η οποιαδήποτε ομάδα μια καλή ιδέα ? Τι φέρνει προς συζήτηση, γίνετε μια ψηφοφορία από τα ΒΒ (ή τα ΒΒ+ενεργά μηΒΒ μέλη), και γίνετε αποδεκτή από το ίδιο το δίκτυο, και όχι από το υποσύνολο. Ούτε αναρχία, ούτε μέλη 2 κατηγοριών, ούτε άλλες βλακίες...

Δηλαδή άμα είχαμε 2-3 συλλόγους όπως στη Θεσσαλονίκη (παράδειγμα είναι, τροφή προς σκέψη, να προλάβω όσους θα το χαρακτηρίσουν "διάσπαση"), τι θα γινότανε ? Ποιός θα αποφάσιζε ? Κάθε σύλλογος για τα μέλη του ? Θα διασπαζότανε στο κομάτι των αποφάσεων defacto το δίκτυο ? O καθένας σύλλογος όπως γουστάρει ? Η' θα ψάχναμε να βρίσμαμε μια λύση που το ίδιο το δίκτυο θα αποφάσιζε σαν πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι ?

----------


## blizardbill

Από ότι κατάλαβα λοιπόν παιδιά, τα μόνο ουσιαστικά (και μη προσωπικά) προβλήματα είναι 2:

1)Ότι στο σημερινό σύλλογο υπάρχουν και άτομα που δεν είναι BB ή δεν έχουν προσφέρει, ή δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένα κλπ, και αυτά κάνουν την ζημιά στην πράξη επειδή πάιρνουν αποφάσεις.
2)Τα 50 ευρώ αποτρέπουν BB ή άτομα που έχουν προσφέρει με υπηρεσίες να εγγραφούν στο σύλλογο, και χαλάει την αντιπροσωπευτικότιτα του δικτύου.

Νομίζω δεν είναι κάτι τόσο φοβερό τελικά για να γίνεται χαμός, και μπορεί να λυθεί σιγά-σιγά με συζήτηση, αν λείψουν τα προσωπικά και υπάρξει καλή διάθεση.

ΥΓ
Από την άλλη, θέλω να προσθέσω και τα θετικά του συλλόγου που θα χάσουμε, όπως τα χρήματα που έχουν πολλαπλά οφέλη, συν το ότι ο σύλλογος σήμερα είναι ανοιχτός σε όλους, και αυτό προσφέρει την αίσθηση ότι το awmn δεν αποκλείει κανένα από τις αποφάσεις.

----------


## socrates

> Όπα όπα ... μερικές καλές ιδέες στο(α) παραπάνω post!
> 
> Είμαι και εγώ σύμφωνος ο σύλλογος να αποτελείται απο άτομα του δικτύου.
> Τα κριτήρια όντως μπορούν να ελεγχθούν.
> 
> Το οικονομικό ας παραμείνει ως έχει.
> 
> Βασική επεσήμανση είναι ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει ΤΩΡΑ που είναι εφικτό.
> 
> Φυσικά είμαι και εγώ σύμφωνος στα δόκιμα μέλη με σκοπό να δωθεί και σε αυτούς τρόπος να επηρεάζουν το τι θα αποφασισθεί (πχ να θέτουν προτάσεις προς ψήφιση απο τα οικονομικώς εντάξει μέλη).


Είναι απλά τα πράγματα! Αρκεί να θέλουμε να βρεθεί λύση!

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Από ότι κατάλαβα λοιπόν παιδιά, τα μόνο ουσιαστικά (και μη προσωπικά) προβλήματα είναι 2:
> 
> 1)Ότι στο σημερινό σύλλογο υπάρχουν και άτομα που δεν είναι BB ή δεν έχουν προσφέρει, ή δεν είναι καν συνδεδεμένα κλπ, και αυτά κάνουν την ζημιά στην πράξη επειδή πάιρνουν αποφάσεις.
> 2)Τα 50 ευρώ αποτρέπουν BB ή άτομα που έχουν προσφέρει με υπηρεσίες να εγγραφούν στο σύλλογο, και χαλάει την αντιπροσωπευτικότιτα του δικτύου.
> 
> Νομίζω δεν είναι κάτι τόσο φοβερό τελικά για να γίνεται χαμός, και μπορεί να λυθεί σιγά-σιγά με συζήτηση, αν λείψουν τα προσωπικά και υπάρξει καλή διάθεση.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Από την άλλη, θέλω να προσθέσω και τα θετικά του συλλόγου που θα χάσουμε, όπως τα χρήματα που έχουν πολλαπλά οφέλη, συν το ότι ο σύλλογος σήμερα είναι ανοιχτός σε όλους, και αυτό προσφέρει την αίσθηση ότι το awmn δεν αποκλείει κανένα από τις αποφάσεις.


Πάνω στα γραφόμενά σου, αν μου επιτρέπεις, έχω να πω τα εξής:

Ξεκινώντας από το 2: Δεν είναι αντιδημοκρατικό να αφαιρείς το δικαίωμα ψήφου από μέλη που τους ανήκει δικαιωματικά και να τους λες πως μόνο αν πληρώσεις τη συνδρομή δικαιούσαι να ψηφίσεις; Η ψήφος είναι δικαίωμα και δεν μπορεί να σου αφαιρεθεί επειδή δεν έχεις - δεν θέλεις να πληρώσεις. Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν δεν είναι μόνο στο αντίτιμο (για μένα δεν είναι). 

Συνεχίζοντας με το 1: Είναι λεπτό το θέμα, γιατί μπορεί να αδικηθούν άνθρωποι που έχουν προσφέρει σε άλλα επίπεδα στην κοινότητα. Με τη συμμετοχή τους όμως σε ψηφοφορίες, μπορεί να αλλοιωθεί το αποτέλεσμα μιας ψηφοφορίας. Πιστεύω πως το να είσαι συνδεδεμένος είναι όπως η υπηκοότητα για τις εθνικές εκλογές.

Τώρα σχετικά με τις εισφορές που μπορεί να χαθούν, εγώ πιστεύω πως θα γίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: Με μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή (και αριθμητική αλλά και ουσιαστική), περισσότεροι θα έχουν θέληση να προσφέρουν. Αν σε ένα topic στο forum γραφεί πως για να καλυφθούν κάποια έξοδα χρειάζονται κάποια επιπλέον χρήματα και αναλυθεί η ανάγκη, θα αρνηθούν πολλοί να μοιραστούν το κόστος;

Αν το αρνηθούν οι περισσότεροι, δεν τελειώνει το θέμα εκεί: Μπορεί να βρεθούν κάποιοι που εθελοντικά να αναλάβουν να μοιραστούν το κόστος. Δεν θα βρεθούν ούτε αυτοί; Μήπως τελικά η δαπάνη δεν θα άξιζε τον κόπο και θα ήταν άστοχη;

Και κλείνοντας, ο σύλλογος δεν είναι αρκετά ανοικτός μέχρι να συμπεριλάβει όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου στη λίστα των ψηφοφόρων, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## paravoid

> ...


Ευτυχώς που υπάρχεις κι εσύ, μου τέλειωναν τα posts!
Well said, νομίζω πως συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.

Μικρή συμμετοχή βλέπω πάντως συγκριτικά.
Μάλλον χαθήκαμε στο τεράστιο flame topic, θα μπορούσε μήπως να μεταφέρει τα περί του συγκεκριμένου θέματος μηνύματα σε άλλο topic;
(ναι ξέρω ότι πρέπει να στείλω mail και τέτοια τώρα, αλλά βαριέμαι και δεν παραπονιέμαι για προσωπική επίθεση...)

Τέλος για σήμερα, τα λέμε αύριο  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μερικές προτάσεις που έγιναν στην ενότητα του συλλόγου...




> - Την απαγόρευση της εγγραφής νέων Τακτικών μελλών, αν αυτά δεν έχουν συμπληρώσει 2 μήνες συνδεδεμένα στο ΑWMN.
> - Την δημιουργία μίας νέας ομάδας μελών σάν Δόκιμα μέλη, με δικαίωμα ψήφου στις ψηφοφορίες του φόρουμ και σε αποφάσεις που αφορούν το δίκτυο και τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του.
> - Τα Δοκιμα μέλη δεν θα έχουν υποχρέωση συνδρομής και δεν θα έχουν δικαίωμα εκλέγειν και εκλέγεσθε στά όργανα του συλλόγου.
> - Δικαίωμα εγγραφής σαν Δόκιμα Μέλη, θα έχουν όσοι διατηρούν ΒΒ κόμβο ή κόμβο υπηρεσιών, χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση.
> - Τα δόκιμα μέλη θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να γίνουν Τακτικά μέλη μετά την συμπλήρωση διμήνου σαν Δόκιμα και την πληρωμή της εγγραφής.
> - Τα δοκιμα μέλη θα μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στις ομάδες του routing, δοκιμών εξοπλισμού, DNS και γενικά σε όλες τις ομάδες που έχουν σαν σκοπό την βελτίωση και την εξυπηρέτηση του δικτύου.
> - Όλα τα μέλη θα οφείλουν να υπακούν στις κοινές αποφάσεις. Ό έλεγχός τους θα γίνεται απο την Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή του Συλλόγου.





> Αν είναι λοιπόν να γίνει μια ομάδα για το δίκτυο, ξεχωριστή του συλλόγου, τότε:
> 
> α) Θα διασφαλίσει διαφάνεια σε κάθε απόφαση οποιασδήποτε ομάδας εργασίας. Όταν κάποιος κάνει του κεφαλιού του θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μηχανισμός να του στερεί το δικαίομα αυτό και να τον βγάζει από την ομάδα εργασίας, αν δε αρνηθεί να μοιραστεί δεδομένα ή γνώση που αποκτήθηκε μέσω της ενασχόλησής του με αυτή την ομάδα εργασίας, πρέπει να του στερείται το δικαίομα να ξανασυμμετάσχει σε ομάδα εργασίας. Το δίκτυο δν χωράει τραμπούκους.
> 
> β) Θα κάνει μια τακτική συνάντηση -με μορφή Γ.Σ.- κάθε μήνα που θα υπάρχει ανταλαγή απόψεων χωρίς τον θόρυβο του Forum (βλ. flames), ενημέρωση εκτενώς από κάθε ομάδα εργασίας και θα χαράζεται ο δρόμος που θα ακολουθήσουμε μέχρι την επόμενη συνάντηση (TODO list), αυτό θα είναι και το ανώτερο όργανο που θα αποφασίζει για τις κινήσεις των ομάδων εργασίας. Η συνάντηση αυτή να γίνεται κάθε μήνα στην έδρα του συλλόγου (και όχι όπου μας γουστάρει για να κάνουμε το κομμάτι μας και να πετάμε μπηχτές στον σύλλογο).
> 
> γ) Η ομάδα αυτή με όλες τις ομάδες εργασίας που την απαρτίζουν, θα αποφασίσει πλαίσια λειτουργίας του δικτύου σε πολλά επίπεδα (κανόνες για το δίκτυο) και θα συγγράψει τα απαραίτητα RFCs για κάθε διαδικασία και κάθε απόφαση (θα γίνεται και revision αν χρειαστεί). Θα μπορεί ως ομάδα BackBone αυτή και μόνο, μέσω ψηφοφορίας στην μηνιαία συνάντηση ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ (είναι ποιό σωστό και ποιό ευέλικτο απ' το Forum κι απ' την στιγμή που γίνεται τόσο συχνά μας καλύπτει - πόσα θέματα/κανόνες/αποφάσεις θα έχουμε σε έναν μήνα πλέον) να εφαρμώσει τους κανόνες αυτούς ή να συντάσει νέους.
> 
> δ) Όλα τα μέλη της ομάδας θα σέβονται τις αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας (εφόσον αυτή έχει διασφαλιστεί και μέσω της μηνιαίας αυτής συνάντησης) καθώς και ο σύλλογος.
> ...





> Παρακάτω προσπαθώ να χωρίσω τα προβλήματα όπως τα βλέπω εγώ.
> Η λύση για το καθένα είναι διαφορετική αλλά νομίζω πως το καθένα προϋποθέτει το προηγούμενο.
> 
> Έχουμε 3 βασικά "προβλήματα":
> α) Η συμμετοχή στην ομάδα AWMN-δίκτυο έχει εντελώς διαφορετικούς όρους από τη συμμετοχή στην ομάδα AWMN-σωματείο (aka ΑΜΔΑ).
> Αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουμε 2 σύνολα που απλά τέμνονται, το ένα δεν είναι υποσύνολο του άλλου.
> Αν θέλουμε (σαν σύνολο) το σωματείο να παίρνει σοβαρές αποφάσεις για το τι θα γίνεται στο δίκτυο, πρέπει αναγκαστικά να άλλαξουν οι όροι πρόσβασης στο πρώτο ώστε να ταυτιστούν με τους "όρους πρόσβασης" στο δεύτερο. (1)
> 
> Έχουμε επίσης την απαίτηση να έχουμε την έννοια του κοινού ταμείου. Σκοπός του είναι τα: έδρα/νομική κάλυψη/διαφημιστικό υλικό/δοκιμαστικός εξοπλισμός.
> ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όσον αφορά τα οικονομικά, πιστεύω πως αν ο σύλλογος δουλεύει σωστά και δεν έχουμε flames και αηδίες, θα γραφτούν μέλη, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να ανυσηχούμε.

Παρ' όλα αυτά μπορούμε να κάνουμε και το άλλο: Όποιος πληρώνει συνδρομή στον σύλλογο να έχει κάποιες υπηρεσίες απ' τον σύλλογο, π.χ. e-mail account στο awmn.net, χόρο σε κάποιον server, account σε κάποιον server, δωρεάν συμμετοχή στα fests, πρόσβαση στο ταμείο υλικού για να μπορέσει να αναστήσει τον κόμβο του μετά από κάποιο ατύχημα, συμμετοχή σε ομαδικές παραγγελείες του συλλόγου κλπ. Σίγουρα μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε κι άλλα οφέλη για τα οικονομικά εν τάξει μέλη του συλλόγου εκτώς του να παίρνουν αποφάσεις. Πρόσβαση στις αποφάσεις πρέπει να έχουν όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουν στο δίκτυο και όλοι αυτοί πρέπει οπωσδείποτε να είναι μέλη του δικτύου. Αλλιώς δημιουργείται το πρόβλημμα να παίρνουν αποφάσεις για το δίκτυο, άτομα που δεν συμμετέχουν ενεργά σε αυτό (κι αν δεν γίνεται τώρα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει στο μέλλον), ενώ απ' την άλλη άτομα που συμμετέχουν ενεργά στο δίκτυο να μην μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν στις αποφάσεις (που γίνεται τώρα). Αν ο σύλλογος δουλέψει σωστά και γίνει ανοιχτός κλπ και δεν δημιουργούντε κόντρες, πιστεύω ότι 100% θα γραφτούν ΟΛΟΙ στον σύλλογο ή έστω η συντρηπτική πλειοψηφεία. Όχι για να παίρνουν αποφάσεις, αλλά γιατί θα έχουν μπει στο κλίμα της συμμετοχής και της ομάδας, γιατί όταν παίρνεις απόφαση για κάτι και ενδιαφέρεσαι γι' αυτό μέσω της συμμετοχής, συνήθως το στηρίζεις με κάθε κόστος.

Απλά αυτό που πρέπει να βάλουμε καλά στο μυαλό μας είναι αυτό που λέει κι ο Νίκος (ο Κλαδάκης) ώρες ώρες, "Ο σύλλογος δεν είναι μόνο για να παίρνει αποφάσεις" ή καλύτερα "Στον σύλλογο δεν γράφεσαι μόνο για να παίρνεις αποφάσεις". Αυτή είναι η νοοτροποία που υπάρχει από αρκετούς, εδώ κάποιοι ανανεώνουν την συνδρομή τους πριν την Γ.Σ.. Ας το αλλάξουμε λοιπόν.

Πρότασή μου είναι να υπάρχει η ομάδα Administrators (όπως λέω παραπάνω) που να είναι όλοι δόκιμα μέλη (ίσως να περνάν κάποια επιτροπή όπως είπε ο Φαίδωνας ή απλά να πληρούν κάποια κρητίρια που πρότεινα ποιό πάνω π.χ.), να λαμβάνουν αυτοί τις αποφάσεις επί του δικτύου (όχι επί του συλλόγου, όχι δλδ να εκλέγουν Π.Ε., Δ.Σ. κλπ κλπ, γραφειοκρατικά θέματα, νομικά κλπ, μόνο ότι αφορά το δίκτυο) και να μην χρειάζεται να εγγραφούν στον σύλλογο (το μόνο κρητίριο είναι να είναι μέλη της ομάδας Administrators -που θα δούμε τεσπά πως θα μπαίνουν εκεί). Θα λαμβάνουν μόνο αυτοί αποφάσεις επί του δικτύου.

Κόβω το λαιμό μου (τρόπος του λέγειν ε  ::  ) ότι τα μέλη αυτής της ομάδας στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφεία τους θα γραφτούν και στον σύλλογο, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι μόνο αυτοί είναι αρμόδιοι να αποφασίσουν για το δίκτυο και δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους επιβάλει απόψεις ή να τους παρακάμψει, ούτε να τους υποχρεώσει να πληρώσουν συνδρομή στον σύλλογο ενώ ταυτόχρονα εθελοντικά προσφέρουν στο δίκτυο (και το δεύτερο στην περίπτωσή μας υπερισχύει).

Για να καταλάβετε το παράλογο του πράγματος θα σας φέρω ένα παράδειγμα απ' τον φοιτητικό σύλλογό μας εδωπέρα στο Ηράκλειο:

Κάποια καλά παιδιά λοιπόν μια ωραία μέρα, μέλη του συλλόγου μας και μάλιστα με κάποια παράταξη, αποφασίσαν να βάψουν το κτήριο του πανεπιστημίου με grafity αγνοώντας όλους τους υπόλοιπους συμφοιτητές τους, έπραξαν δηλαδή σύμφωνα με το τι γουστάραν αυτοί και το επέβαλαν φασιστικά στους άλλους. Μερικές μέρες μετά κάποιοι άλλοι συμφοιτητές μας πήγαν και ασπρίσαν το κτήριο πάλι κρίνοντας από τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις, χωρίς να ρωτήσουν κανέναν και εξίσου αυθαίρετα. Κάναμε μια Γ.Σ. λοιπόν για να δούμε τεσπά αν ως σύλλογος στηρίζουμε τέτοιες κινήσεις. Η απόφαση του συλλόγου ήταν καταδικαστική για τα γεγονότα και είπαμε ότι δεν στηρίζουμε ως σύλλογος τις αυθαίρετες πράξεις επί του κτηρίου στο οποίο δραστηριοποιούμαστε όλοι.

Ακριβώς μα ακριβώς το ίδιο σκηνικό παίζει κι εδώ, βάλτε όπου κτήριο το δίκτυο, τον σύλλογό μας αντί για τον φοιτητικό σύλλογο, και τις διάφορες ομάδες (μαύρο - άσπρο) που δραστηριοποιούνται εντός κι εκτώς του συλλόγου μας ως τους συμφοιτητές μας που βάψαν και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το κτήριο.

Δείτε το παράλογο του πράγματος...

Το πανεπιστήμιο είναι άσυλο, δηλαδή κανείς δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει την άποψή του εκειμέσα, ούτε ο σύλλογος, η μόνη εξουσία που έχει ο σύλλογος επί των μελών του είναι στην χειρότερη να τα διαγράψει, αλλά δεν μπορεί να τους πει "παιδιά σας απαγορεύουμε να βάφετε το κτήριο" γιατί τότε θα παραβιάζει το άσυλο. Άρα ακόμα κι αν ο σύλλογος διαγράψει τα μέλη που βάψαν το κτήριο, τα ίδια άτομα θα το ξαναβάψουν όποτε τους γουστάρει.

Έτσι και στο δίκτυο, έχουμε ένα είδος ασύλου, το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει ο σύλλογος σε κάποιον χρήστη π.χ. που διακηνεί warez/παιδική πορνογαφεία κλπ είναι να τον διαγράψει από μέλος του, κατά τα άλλα δεν έχει καμία εξουσία επί του δικτύου, δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε όλους τους κόμβους (ακόμα και σε αυτούς που ανοίκουν σε μη μέλη) να κόψουν τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να κάνει και τίποτε άλλο (αν τον "δώσει" στις αρχές, θα βγάλει κακό όνομα το δίκτυο και ο σύλλογος π.χ., αν τον καταδικάσει δε για το κεραιοσύστημα π.χ. ως άλλη λύση -ρίχνει την ευθύνη περισσότερο σε εκείνον- κινδυνεύουμε όλοι λόγω τραγικά ελληπούς νομικού πλαισίου να βρούμε τον μπελά μας αν μας βγει το όνομα).

Το πάω λίγο ποιό πέρα...

Στο ίδιο κτήριο με εμάς στεγάζονται άλλα 2 τμήματα, δηλαδή άλλοι 2 σύλλογοι, αν ένας απ' τους άλλους συλλόγους λοιπόν πει ότι π.χ. στηρίζουν το βάψιμο του κτηρίου, τι νόημα έχει η απόφαση του προηγούμενου ? Μπορεί να επιβάλει την άποψή του στον άλλο σύλλογο ? Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να πάρει απόφαση όταν τα μέλη του άλλου συλλόγου πάνε και βάφουν το κτήριο να πάνε αυτοί και να το ασπρίζουν. Ακούγεται γελοίο έτσι ? Αυτό περίπου συμβαίνει τώρα με τις δύο ομάδες που τρόγωνται και κάτι τέτοιο πάει να γίνει (να φτιαχτεί ένας άλλος σύλλογος από ορισμένους, για να είναι το μαγαζάκι τους).

Πρακτικά λοιπόν ο σύλλογος δεν έχει και δεν μπορεί να έχει με την παρούσα μορφή εξουσία επί του δικτύου, θα μπορούσε να έχει εξουσία επί του δικτύου μόνο αν όλοι οι μετέχοντες στο AWMN ήταν μέλη του συλλόγου, οπότε π.χ. αν κάποιος διακηνούσε warez σε εκείνη την περίπτωση θα τον κόβαμε όλοι μαζί απ' το δίκτυο για να μην έχουμε κάποιον που "χαλάει την πιάτσα" στην παρέα μας. Θα ήταν μια απόφαση που θα παίρναμε όλοι μαζί (σαν να λέμε όλοι οι φοιτητές, από όλους τους συλλόγους) γι' αυτό που μας ανοίκει (το δίκτυο) και δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς να αμφισβητίσει ή να παρακάμψει (αν μπει firewall για κάποιον σε όλο το δίκτυο με σύμφωνη γνώμη όλων των συμμετεχόντων δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα).

Με άλλα λόγια σε αυτό που λέμε τόσο καιρό "ότι θέλουμε να κάνουμε στο δίκτυο να το συζητάμε στο Forum", του δείνουμε μια καλύτερη υπόσταση εντάσοντας τον διάλλογο αυτό στα πλαίσια του συλλόγου. Το βρίσκω ότι ποιό φυσιολογικό και υγιές και είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει. Ας έχουμε ένα όργανο για όλα, κι ας συμμετέχουμε όλοι εκεί. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό το όργανο να το αφήσουμε να χρεοκοπήσει, πιστέψτε το και θα γίνει...

ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ !!! χρειάζεται μόνο...

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Επίσης ένα άλλο πολύ βασικό θέμα που μπορεί να λυθεί (που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και το βασικότερο) είναι το να πάψει το σύνολο των μελών του συλλόγου να είναι ένα μικρό υποσύνολο των μελών του δικτύου και να έχουμε φαινόμενα μη αντιπροσωπευτικών αποφάσεων ή αποφάσεις που πρέπει οι χρήστες να ακολουθήσουν χωρίς να είχαν δικαίωμα ψήφου - άποψης.
> 
> 
> Είναι εξαιρετικά απλό.
> 
> Ξαναφτιάχνεις την ομάδα ΒΒ, βάζεις μέσα όσους ανακοινώνουν τo ΑS τους (κοινώς τσεκάρεις τα routes), και μετά ο σύλλογος εάν θέλει να είναι δημοκρατικός και μάγκας, ότι θέλει το προτίνει στην ομάδα αυτή. Βάζει μια ηλεκτρονίκή ψηφοφορία 10 ημερών (και όχι 3) στην ομάδα, και τα αποτελέσματα είναι από το 100% του ΒΒ και όχι από το υποσύνολο, και όχι από όσους πλήρωσαν, και δεν υπάρχουν γουστάρω/δεν γουστάρω τον σύλλογο.
> 
> ...





> Πρότασή μου είναι να υπάρχει η ομάδα Administrators (όπως λέω παραπάνω) που να είναι όλοι δόκιμα μέλη (ίσως να περνάν κάποια επιτροπή όπως είπε ο Φαίδωνας ή απλά να πληρούν κάποια κρητίρια που πρότεινα ποιό πάνω π.χ.), να λαμβάνουν αυτοί τις αποφάσεις επί του δικτύου (όχι επί του συλλόγου, όχι δλδ να εκλέγουν Π.Ε., Δ.Σ. κλπ κλπ, γραφειοκρατικά θέματα, νομικά κλπ, μόνο ότι αφορά το δίκτυο) και να μην χρειάζεται να εγγραφούν στον σύλλογο (το μόνο κρητίριο είναι να είναι μέλη της ομάδας Administrators -που θα δούμε τεσπά πως θα μπαίνουν εκεί). Θα λαμβάνουν μόνο αυτοί αποφάσεις επί του δικτύου.
> 
> Κόβω το λαιμό μου (τρόπος του λέγειν ε  ) ότι τα μέλη αυτής της ομάδας στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφεία τους θα γραφτούν και στον σύλλογο, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι μόνο αυτοί είναι αρμόδιοι να αποφασίσουν για το δίκτυο και δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους επιβάλει απόψεις ή να τους παρακάμψει, ούτε να τους υποχρεώσει να πληρώσουν συνδρομή στον σύλλογο ενώ ταυτόχρονα εθελοντικά προσφέρουν στο δίκτυο (και το δεύτερο στην περίπτωσή μας υπερισχύει).


Καλά αφού λέτε τα ίδια πράματα πως τα καταφέρνετε και μαλώνετε?

----------


## nkladakis

Το ότι δεν ταυτίζονται οι ομάδες μελη δικτύου με τα μελη του συλλόγου, οφείλεται, κατά την γνώμη σας, στην υψηλή συνδρομή 30 ευρώ ή 50 ευρώ το χρόνο και θεωρείται ότι όταν δεν θα υπάρχει αυτή όλοι θα συμμετέχουν σε ΓΣ, ψηφοφορίες κ.λ.π. 
Ε, λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.
Ο acinonix έχει γράψει οτι διαφωνεί με την ιδέα η πλειοψηφία να αποφασίζει για όλα και να μην κάνει ότι αυτός θέλει στον κόμβο του. Επίσης δεν θέλει να υπάρχουν κανόνες που να επιβάλλονται, αλλά να γίνονται μόνο συστάσεις και αν θέλει ο άλλος να της ακολουθεί. Ζητά, να μην υπάρχει πειθαρχικό, αλλά ο "παραβάτης" με "φυσικό" τρόπο να απομονώνεται από την κοινότητα. Δεν θέλει ταμείο σωματείου αλλά οι τυχόν ανάγκες να καλύπτονται από "ρεφενέ" μεταξύ των μελών του δικτύου 
Με λίγα λόγια αρνείται κάθε δομή που έχουμε στο σωματείο και ουσιαστικά θέλει την κατάργηση του, το πρόβλημα του δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλει - δεν εχει, να πληρώσει. 
Η ιδεολογία μοιάζει αναρχικού - αντιεξουσιαστή μάλλον

----------


## dimkasta

Εννοείται ότι εφ' όσον είναι ελεύθερο το δίκτυο κανείς δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κανέναν.

Νίκο τα είπαμε και από κοντά. 
Δική μου άποψη είναι ότι το πρόβλημα με το σύλλογο είναι η ελλειπής προβολή του έργου του. 
Σαν μη μέλος, τη συνδρομή τη βλέπω σαν 50 + 20 ευρό χωρίς αντίκρυσμα. 
Φτιάξτε μια σελίδα που να είναι προσβάσιμη τόσο από το φόρουμ όσο και από την πρώτη σελίδα που να δίνει πληροφορίες για το έργο του συλλόγου. Μου έλεγες ότι τα 50 ευρό είναι αναγκαία για ενοίκιο, δικηγόρους, έξοδα κλπ...
Γράψτε τα κάπου. Ενοίκιο για να έχουμε πχ αυτό το χώρο που μας δίνει αυτά. Δικηγόρο για να κάνει αυτό και αυτό. Έξοδα τάδε για να κάνουμε εκείνο.
Όχι σε μορφή εσόδων-εξόδων, αλλά σε μορφή προβολής δραστηριότητας.

Κάποιοι μπορεί να μην έχουν χρόνο να παρακολουθούν κάθε συνέλευση ή να διαβάζουν κάθε καινούριο ποστ στο φόρουμ.

Ο κόσμος θέλει κίνητρο. Τα 50+20 ευρό μπορεί να μην περισσεύουν σε πολλούς, αλλά αν δουν ότι όντως πιάνουν τόπο θα το σκεφτούν.

----------


## nkladakis

Δημήτρη, εδώ θα βρεις της πληροφορίες που ζητάς
http://www.awmn/?id=association
έχε υπόψιν σου οτι δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες διαφημιστές, γράψαμε ενα κειμενο και το βάλαμε στην πρώτη σελίδα.

----------


## Cha0s

Άλλοι θέλουν κίνητρο το τσάμπα ίντερνετ από τους Proxy Που δίνουν Internet μόνο στα μέλη του συλλόγου.

Άλλοι θέλουν κίνητρο το να μπορούν να μιλήσουν στην ΓΣ και να κάνουν τζερτζελέ.

Άλλοι θέλουν κίνητρο απλά την ηθική ικανοποίηση ότι βοηθάνε στο γενικότερο σύνολο για αυτά που κάνουν στην ταράτσα.

Άλλοι θέλουν στο όνομα του συλλόγου (ως μέλη του) να κερδίσουν λεφτά.

Άλλοι θέλουν στο όνομα του συλλόγου (ως μέλη του) να γεμίσουν τα βιογραφικά τους.

Άλλοι θέλουν .......... 

Άλλοι θέλουν .......... 

Άλλοι θέλουν .......... 

Ο καθένας είναι στον σύλλογο για τους προσωπικούς του λόγους και απότι φαίνεται είναι παααααααααρα πολλοί και διαφορετικοί οι λόγοι για τον καθένα πια!


Επειδή το τόπικ είναι τεράστιο, και είμαστε εκτώς για τα καλά, κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου για το αν θα αποδεχόμαστε νέα μέλη και με πια κριτήρια.

Ένα θα πω.

Δεν μπορώ εγώ να μένω στην Αμερική 10 χρόνια, να μην ξέρω καν τι γίνεται στο Ελλάντα και να έρθω εδώ και ξαφνικά να γίνω βουλευτής και να προσπαθώ να περάσω το δικό μου.

Δεν μπορείς κύριε να μην έχεις ιδέα πως δουλέυει το ρημάδι το δίκτυο μας και να συμβάλεις στις αποφάσεις/ψηφοφορίες που έχουν να κάνουν ΚΑΘΑΡΑ με την λειτουργεία του δικτύου σε φυσικό επίπεδο.

Δηλαδή ξεφτιλίζεται ο λόγος ύπαρξης του συλλόγου μόνο και μόνο για να μαζέψει μέλη και να έχει μπούγιο...

Εμένα δεν με εκφράζει αυτό.

EDIT:
Το μόνο κίνητρο που υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε είναι η ομαδικότιτα για το *ΔΙΚΤΥΟ* και *όχι* για τον σύλλογο.
Ο σύλλογος είναι για το δίκτυο όχι για να βγάλουμε λεφτά.

----------


## nvak

Στις κατά καιρούς προτάσεις μου δύο πράγματα προσπαθώ να επιτύχω.

- Την εγγραφή στον Σύλλογο *μόνο* των ενεργών & συνδεδεμένων στο Δίκτυο. ( ΒΒ & client )

- Την *Δωρεάν απολαβή* των υπηρεσιών του Συλλόγου ( που έχουν κόστος ) *μόνο* απο τα μέλλη που πληρώνουν Συνδρομή. Μπορεί βέβαια να υπάρξουν και άλλες συνδρομές όπως για την Δανειστική αποθήκη εξοπλισμού, το Internet κλπ

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Το γιατί μπλέκουμε είναι απορίας άξιο  ::

----------


## socrates

Πες τα ρε Νίκο, 

Είναι απλό! Υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που δεν λειτουργούν σωστά, που όμως μπορούμε να τα διορθώσουμε.

Στα τόσα άτομα που έχει ο σύλλογος είναι εύκολο η συνδρομή που δίνουμε να πιάνει τόπο! Για μένα ήδη πιάνει αλλά είναι ένα σημείο που θέλει βελτίωση και πρέπει να μπει στις προτεραιότητες του ΔΣ. Είναι λογικό ο κόσμος να θέλει απτά παραδείγματα και όχι μεγάλα λόγια. Οι υποχρεώσεις και τα δικαιώματα πάνε μαζί.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Το ότι δεν ταυτίζονται οι ομάδες μελη δικτύου με τα μελη του συλλόγου, οφείλεται, κατά την γνώμη σας, στην υψηλή συνδρομή 30 ευρώ ή 50 ευρώ το χρόνο και θεωρείται ότι όταν δεν θα υπάρχει αυτή όλοι θα συμμετέχουν σε ΓΣ, ψηφοφορίες κ.λ.π. 
> Ε, λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.
> Ο acinonix έχει γράψει οτι διαφωνεί με την ιδέα η πλειοψηφία να αποφασίζει για όλα και να μην κάνει ότι αυτός θέλει στον κόμβο του. Επίσης δεν θέλει να υπάρχουν κανόνες που να επιβάλλονται, αλλά να γίνονται μόνο συστάσεις και αν θέλει ο άλλος να της ακολουθεί. Ζητά, να μην υπάρχει πειθαρχικό, αλλά ο "παραβάτης" με "φυσικό" τρόπο να απομονώνεται από την κοινότητα. Δεν θέλει ταμείο σωματείου αλλά οι τυχόν ανάγκες να καλύπτονται από "ρεφενέ" μεταξύ των μελών του δικτύου 
> Με λίγα λόγια αρνείται κάθε δομή που έχουμε στο σωματείο και ουσιαστικά θέλει την κατάργηση του, το πρόβλημα του δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλει - δεν εχει, να πληρώσει. 
> Η ιδεολογία μοιάζει αναρχικού - αντιεξουσιαστή μάλλον


Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω πως θα συμμετάσχουν ποτέ όλοι σε ΓΣ, ψηφοφορίες κλπ. Δικαιούνται όμως όλοι όσοι είναι κόμβοι του δικτύου να μπορούν να το κάνουν, χωρίς οικονομικές απαιτήσεις, ιδιαίτερα σε τεχνικές αποφάσεις οι οποίες αφορούν στο δίκτυο.

Ο *acinonyx* δικαιούται να έχει τις απόψεις του, είναι προσωπική του υπόθεση και δεν εκπροσωπεί κανέναν άλλο από τον εαυτό του. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν βλέπω πως μπορεί να συνδεθεί η πρώτη παράγραφος με τη δεύτερη.

----------


## papashark

> Έτσι και στο δίκτυο, έχουμε ένα είδος ασύλου, *το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει ο σύλλογος σε κάποιον χρήστη* π.χ. που διακηνεί warez/παιδική πορνογαφεία κλπ *είναι να τον διαγράψει από μέλος του, κατά τα άλλα δεν έχει καμία εξουσία επί του δικτύου, δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε όλους τους κόμβους (ακόμα και σε αυτούς που ανοίκουν σε μη μέλη) να κόψουν τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να κάνει και τίποτε άλλο* (αν τον "δώσει" στις αρχές, θα βγάλει κακό όνομα το δίκτυο και ο σύλλογος π.χ., αν τον καταδικάσει δε για το κεραιοσύστημα π.χ. ως άλλη λύση -ρίχνει την ευθύνη περισσότερο σε εκείνον- κινδυνεύουμε όλοι λόγω τραγικά ελληπούς νομικού πλαισίου να βρούμε τον μπελά μας αν μας βγει το όνομα).


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες.

Όμως πήγαινε δες την απόφαση της ΓΣ στον κανονισμό της ΠΕ.

Και ρώτα ποιά ήταν η πρόταση του ΔΣ στην τελευταία ΓΣ για το routing.


Aκόμα έχεις χάσει τις φοβερές προτάσεις "5γίγα θα στήνουν όσοι εγκρίνει ο σύλλογος και θα δίνουν το root password στην ομάδα 5g του συλλόγου", και άλλα τραγικά.

Όπως έχεις χάσει δηλώσεις "όποιος δεν είναι στον σύλλογο είναι αναρχικός και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να οργανωθεί" και διάφορα άλλα σχετικά.

Φυσικά δεν έχασες όμως την διάλυση της ομάδας ΒΒ, και λίγο πριν την διάλυση της, την αφαίρεση του δικαιώματος ανάγνωσης και γραφής στην κρυφή ενότητα των 5γίγα, και την μεταφορά των δικαιωμάτων αυτών στα μέλη του συλλόγου μόνο.

Όπως δεν έχεις χάσει τις δηλώσεις των "υπερσυλλογικών" ότι ο σύλλογος είναι η μόνη οργανωμένη ομάδα που μπορεί να πέρνει αποφάσεις (κάτι που έχουν δίκιο, αφού κατήργησαν την ομάδα ΒΒ έμειναν μόνοι τους  ::  )

Είναι δεδομένη η απαίτηση της άρχουσας πλειοψηφίας του συλλόγου όπως αυτή διατυπώθηκε στην τελευταία ΓΣ, ότι ο σύλλογος θα κάνει κουμάντο στο δίκτυο, και όχι οι ΒΒ ή τα μέλη του δικτύου γενικότερα.





> Αυτό περίπου συμβαίνει τώρα με τις δύο ομάδες που τρόγωνται και κάτι τέτοιο πάει να γίνει (να φτιαχτεί ένας άλλος σύλλογος από ορισμένους, για να είναι το μαγαζάκι τους).


Πρόσεξε αυτό που λες. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορώ εγώ να λεώ ότι ο παρών σύλλογος έχει γίνει το μαγαζάκι των 30 ατόμων που ελέγχουν αυτή την στιγμή τον σύλλογο. Και μην μου πεις ότι ο σύλλογος έχει 100 μέλη, γιατί τα 30 δεν ασχολούνται ποτέ, άλλοι 20 δεν ασχολούντε τόσο φανατικά, και μένουν οι 30 vs 20 (τυχαία νούμερα)...

Μην γράψεις πάλι ότι οι 2-3 εκμεταλευόντουσαν την ομάδα ΒΒ (δεν θυμάμαι εάν το είχες γράψει εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος), γιατί το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς και για τον σύλλογο, όπου εκεί η ομάδα είναι μικρότερη.

Είτε είναι ομάδα ΒΒ, είτε είναι ομάδα Admins που την λες εσύ, όντως όπως είπε ο Xaotikos δεν έχει διαφορά, αυτό που όμως δεν έχεις καταλάβει, είναι ότι η άρχουσα ομάδα του συλλόγου διαφωνεί μαζί σου, και θέλει αυτή να κάνει κουμάντο στο δίκτυο (όχι ότι θα κάνει ποτέ, εκτός άμα καταφύγει ξανά σε κινήσεις mauve-ΔΣ-ΕΜΠ).

Κι αν δεν με πιστεύεις, στο είπα στην αρχή, δες τι αποφασίστηκε στην ΓΣ με την ομάδα routing και πως θα πέρνονται οι αποφάσεις, και τι ποινές θα έχουν....

----------


## paravoid

> Στις κατά καιρούς προτάσεις μου δύο πράγματα προσπαθώ να επιτύχω.
> 
> - Την εγγραφή στον Σύλλογο *μόνο* των ενεργών & συνδεδεμένων στο Δίκτυο. ( ΒΒ & client )
> 
> - Την *Δωρεάν απολαβή* των υπηρεσιών του Συλλόγου ( που έχουν κόστος ) *μόνο* απο τα μέλλη που πληρώνουν Συνδρομή. Μπορεί βέβαια να υπάρξουν και άλλες συνδρομές όπως για την Δανειστική αποθήκη εξοπλισμού, το Internet κλπ
> 
> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Το γιατί μπλέκουμε είναι απορίας άξιο


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
Αλλά για να είμαστε σίγουροι, σε παρακαλώ διεύκρινισε το εξής:
Εννοείς ότι θα υπάρχουν και μέλη που δεν θα πληρώνουν συνδρομή (και δεν θα έχουν τις απολαβές που θα έχουν αυτοί που πληρώνουν) οι οποίοι θα έχουν δικαίωμα να συμμετέχουν ως ίσοι στις αποφάσεις που αφορούν τα του δικτύου;

----------


## Acinonyx

> ..Ο acinonix έχει γράψει οτι διαφωνεί με την ιδέα η πλειοψηφία να αποφασίζει για όλα και να μην κάνει ότι αυτός θέλει στον κόμβο του. Επίσης δεν θέλει να υπάρχουν κανόνες που να επιβάλλονται, αλλά να γίνονται μόνο συστάσεις και αν θέλει ο άλλος να της ακολουθεί. Ζητά, να μην υπάρχει πειθαρχικό, αλλά ο "παραβάτης" με "φυσικό" τρόπο να απομονώνεται από την κοινότητα.


Παρόλο που είναι offtopic θα διευκρινίσω για να μην μένουν εντυπώσεις.

*1) Οι "κανόνες"* (συστάσεις) *που δίνονται, να εφαρμόζονται από τους κομβούχους για τα πλεονεκτήματα τους* (τα οποία θα πρέπει να έχουν συζητηθεί και παρουσιαστεί εκτενώς) *και όχι από φόβο μην δεχθούν ποινές από κάποια εξωτερική επιτροπή.* Εκεί κολλάει το "Καθένας να κάνει στον κόμβο του αυτό που θέλει" γιατί αυτό που θα θέλει θα είναι οι πλεονεκτικοτεροι για το δίκτυο "κανόνες" αφού θα τους έχει κατανοήσει. Αν κάτι είναι πράγματι καλό θα το δεχθεί και η πλειοψηφέια.

*2) Ο αυθόρμητος φυσικος αποκλεισμός του προβληματος είναι πιό αποδοτική και αποδεκτή από την κοινότητα ποινή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μπορεί να δώσει οποιαδήποτε ΠΕ.*




> Δεν θέλει ταμείο σωματείου αλλά οι τυχόν ανάγκες να καλύπτονται από "ρεφενέ" μεταξύ των μελών του δικτύου


Όχι, το ταμείο είναι καλό για τα μέλη του συλλόγου. Πότε είπα τέτοιο πραγμα;




> Με λίγα λόγια αρνείται κάθε δομή που έχουμε στο σωματείο και ουσιαστικά θέλει την κατάργηση του, το πρόβλημα του δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλει - δεν εχει, να πληρώσει.


Δεν θέλω την κατάργηση του συλλόγου! Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι η κατάργηση των αποφάσεων του συλλόγου που δεν αφορούν αποκλειστικά τα μέλη του αλλά εμπλέκουν υπερσύνολα του δικτύου όπως είναι π.χ. το bb.

Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να οργανώνει και να έχει οποιαδήποτε δομή θέλει για τον εαυτό του. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι προσπαθεί να οργανώσει δομές έξω από αυτον.

Για μένα, παρόλο που δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, ο σύλλογος θα έπρεπε να ήταν μία ομάδα που παράγει αποκλειστικά έργο και το προσφέρει αφιλοκερδώς και ΑΝ θέλει το δίκτυο το δέχεται.

Π.χ. το λογοπεριοριστικό mod θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια καλή πρόταση αντικατάστασης του ban. Αλλά κανείς δεν παρουσίασε τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα του, δεν συζητήθηκε καθόλου από την κοινότητα και το σημαντικότερο δεν μας ρώτησε κανείς. Αντιθέτως ξεκίνησε μία ψηφοφορία σε κλειστή ενότητα και ξαφνικά μία μέρα "αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε" και τσούπ, 7 posts per day.
Ειλικρινά πιστευατε ότι δεν θα υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις;

----------


## nkladakis

> Δεν θέλω την κατάργηση του συλλόγου! Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι η κατάργηση των αποφάσεων του συλλόγου που δεν αφορούν αποκλειστικά τα μέλη του αλλά εμπλέκουν υπερσύνολα του δικτύου όπως είναι π.χ. το bb.


Όχι Γιάννης, αλλά Γιαννάκης.
Υπάρχει απόφαση που να μην επηρεάζει έστω και στο ελάχιστο τους υπόλοιπους?
Λίγο ίντερνετ θέλει να μοιράσει στα μέλη του και σκαλώνει και αυτό με απειλές.[/b]

----------


## SPIROS

> Υπάρχει απόφαση που να μην επηρεάζει έστω και στο ελάχιστο τους υπόλοιπους? 
> Λίγο ίντερνετ θέλει να μοιράσει στα μέλη του και σκαλώνει και αυτό με απειλές


Φυσικα και υπαρχει! Θα μπορουσε να ασχολειται με την νομιμοποιηση του (παρανομου προς το παρον) δικτιου μας και την σωστη εκπροσωπηση σε αναγνωρισμενους κρατικους και ιδιωτικους φορεις που θα μπορουσαν να βοηθησουν στην αναπτυξη του δικτιου. (Οταν το δω αυτο, πειτε μου και εμενα που υπογραφω, να γινω μελος και να πληρωνω και διπλη συνδρομη αν χρειαζεται)

Οταν γινει αυτο τοτε θα μπορει να ασχολειται και με δευτερευοντα προβληματα οπως ο διαμοιρασμος υπηρεσιων στα μελη του.

Προς το παρον ο συλλογος κοιταει το δεντρο και χανει το δασος...

----------


## papashark

Spiros +

(θύμισε μου να σε κεράσω έναν καφέ στο επόμενο μάθημα  ::  )

----------


## dti

> Θα μπορουσε να ασχολειται με την νομιμοποιηση του (παρανομου προς το παρον) δικτιου μας και την σωστη εκπροσωπηση σε αναγνωρισμενους κρατικους και ιδιωτικους φορεις που θα μπορουσαν να βοηθησουν στην αναπτυξη του δικτιου. (Οταν το δω αυτο, πειτε μου και εμενα που υπογραφω, να γινω μελος και να πληρωνω και διπλη συνδρομη αν χρειαζεται)


Σπύρο ετοιμάσου να γραφτείς μέλος!  :: 
Για να μη τα γράφω εγώ, παρακαλώ κάποιο μέλος του Δ.Σ. να επαναλάβει τις ενέργειες κι επαφές που έχουν γίνει τους τελευταίους μήνες για τη νομιμοποίηση του δικτύου.

----------


## papashark

Θα γράψει για τις υπέροχες συναντήσεις που βαράγαμε το χέρι στο τραπέζι και απαιτούσαμε εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση αδειοδότησης κεραιοσυστημάτων χωρίς ούτε ένα επιχείρημα (πλην του ότι είμαστε μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο) ?

Θα γράψει για τα καταπληκτικά γράμματα "ζητώ να μου χαρήσουν ραδιοσυχνότητα γιατί είμαι ωραιός" ?

Η' μήπως για την αποφυγή να πληρώσουμε δικηγόρο να αναλάβει την υπόθεση nmout και να μην δημιουργηθεί αρνητικό προηγούμενο, αλλά αντίθετα να είχαμε δεδικασμένο ?

Να θυμίσουμε ότι ξαφνικά η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μας ενδιαφέρει όπως λες, γιατί το ΥΜΕ αποφασίζει, οπότε την γράψαμε στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια ? Να θυμίσω τα μέλη που πηγαίνουν και ζητάνε στοιχεία για να καρφώσουν άλλα μέλη ? 

Άστο Δαμιανέ, γιατί επειδή έχουμε στήλει 10 γράμματα, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κάνει κάτι, ούτε επειδή είναι ευγενικοί (να μην πω καλύτερα "πολιτικοί") εξακολουθούν και μας μιλάνε και δεν μας έχουν πετάξει έξω από τα γραφεία τους...

Κάπως έτσι πήγε το ΔΣ στην ΕΕΤΤ την τελευταία φορά και τους αρπάξανε από τα μούτρα με το καλημέρα. Να μην θυμίσω κιόλας ότι το ΔΣ δεν κάλεσε τους προηγούμενους που είχαν πάει στην ΕΕΤΤ (εκτός αν κάλεσαν εσένα για ενημέρωση), ώστε να τους ενημερώσουν και να συνεχίσουν από εκεί που έχουν απομήνει...

Άστο σου λέω....  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Δαμιανε ευχαριστως να γραφτω. Δυστυχως δεν βλεπω ομως αποτελεσματα στο θεμα της νομιμοποιησης. Αντιθετα βλεπω μεγαλη αποτελεσματικοτητα σε αλλα θεματα...  :: 

O nmout τελικα τι εκανε?πληρωσε το προστιμο για την stella? Δεν πειραζει εμεις πηραμε servers...και περιορισαμε και τα post στα 7 ημερησιως...(Οχι οτι με επιρεαζει, εχω μαθει να ακουω πιο πολυ και να μιλαω λιγο)

----------


## nvak

> Εννοείς ότι θα υπάρχουν και μέλη που δεν θα πληρώνουν συνδρομή (και δεν θα έχουν τις απολαβές που θα έχουν αυτοί που πληρώνουν) οι οποίοι θα έχουν όμως το δικαίωμα να συμμετέχουν ως ίσοι στις αποφάσεις που αφορούν τα του δικτύου;


Ναί αυτό εννοώ !!

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Δεν θέλω την κατάργηση του συλλόγου! Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι η κατάργηση των αποφάσεων του συλλόγου που δεν αφορούν αποκλειστικά τα μέλη του αλλά εμπλέκουν υπερσύνολα του δικτύου όπως είναι π.χ. το bb.
> 
> 
> Όχι Γιάννης, αλλά Γιαννάκης.
> Υπάρχει απόφαση που να μην επηρεάζει έστω και στο ελάχιστο τους υπόλοιπους?
> Λίγο ίντερνετ θέλει να μοιράσει στα μέλη του και σκαλώνει και αυτό με απειλές.[/b]


Νίκο, συγνώμη που στο λέω αλλά ότι θέλεις διαβάζεις.
Οι απόψεις του Βασίλη στο πιο πάνω post πρέπει να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπ'όψη.
Όταν λέει για εμπλοκή αναφέρεται καθαρά και στην ΠΕ για την οποία δεν αναφέρθηκες καθόλου.




> 2) Ο αυθόρμητος φυσικος αποκλεισμός του προβληματος είναι πιό αποδοτική και αποδεκτή από την κοινότητα ποινή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μπορεί να δώσει οποιαδήποτε ΠΕ.


Διαφωνείς στο παραπάνω?

Καλοί οι κανόνες αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε σε ποιους απευθυνόμαστε και πως είναι δυνατό αυτοί να εφαρμοστούν.

Για μένα οι τοπικές ανεξάρτητες ομάδες μπορούν να χειριστούν πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικά μια κρίση από ότι μια κεντρική ομάδα συλλογική ή μη που πολύ πιθανό να αγνοεί τις ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες που υπάρχουν. Δεν είναι 'αναρχία' αυτή είναι κοινός νους.

Ο Acinonyx ή ο SPIROS αποτελούν καλό feedback και θεωρώ ότι οι προθέσεις τους είναι καθαρά προς ώφελος του δικτύου. Χρειαζόμαστε τέτοιες φωνές.

----------


## nvak

> ... Δυστυχως δεν βλεπω ομως *αποτελεσματα* στο θεμα της νομιμοποιησης. Αντιθετα βλεπω μεγαλη αποτελεσματικοτητα σε αλλα θεματα... .


Δυστυχώς την νομιμοποίηση δεν την πουλά τα Πλαίσιο  ::  
Επίσης δεν προσφέρεται ως δώρο, ούτε είναι απαραίτητο οι όποιες ενέργειες των οργάνων του Συλλόγου να έχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα !! 

Συνήθως ξεχνάμε ότι τα μέλη που απαρτίζουν το ΔΣ τα εκλέξαμε γιατί μας αντιπροσωπεύουν καλύτερα και στην τελική έχουν ικανότητες και αντιλήψεις παρόμοιες με τις δικές μας !!!
Δεν τους επιλέξαμε σαν τσακάλια δημοσιοσχεσίτες και σούπερ manager !!  ::  

Αν θέλουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ας είμαστε όλοι πιό συνεργάσιμοι και να προσφέρουμε όλοι μέ όποια γνωριμία ή εμπειρία έχουμε. Εννοείται χωρίς πρωτοβουλίες τύπου MAuVE !!

----------


## RF

nvak ++++

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι όσο περισσότερα μέλη έχει το σωματείο θα έχει και πιο θετική αντιμετώπιση από τις αρχές.

Να δούμε το θέμα των δόκιμων μελών (χωρίς συνδρομή) πιο σοβαρά από τον Σεπτέμβρη ώστε και η γκρίνια να σταματήσει και το σωματείο να δυναμώσει.

----------


## SPIROS

nvak συμφωνω απολυτως. Ομως δεν θεωρω εξυπνο να αγοραζουμε κατι επειδη το πουλαει το Πλαισιο και να μην κανουμε κατι πιο δυσκολο. Εξαλλου μια θεση στο ΔΣ για μενα σημαινει δυσκολη δουλεια και οχι ευκαιρια για προωθηση ιδιων συμφεροντων ή shopping therapy...

Αν μου ζητηθει να συμετασχω σε καποια συζητηση περι νομιμοποιησης και να προσφερω αφιλοκερδος τις οποιες γνωριμιες μου ή χρονο εργασιας μου θα το κανω ευχαριστως αφου ειναι προς το καλο του συνολου.

Ομως εγω τωρα βλεπω οτι υπαρχει κλειδωμενη ενοτητα συζητησης μονο για τα μελη και βλεπω να δημοσιευονται κατα καιρους αποφασεις του συλλογου για διαφορα θεματα, κανενα απο τα οποια δεν εχει σχεση με προσπαθειες νομιμοποιησης παρα μονο με αγορες και αποφασεις οργανωσης του δικτιου. Ειναι ευκολο να βγαζουμε κανονες και να τους εφαρμοζουμε μεταξυ μας. Το δυσκολο ειναι να μας ακουσουν παραεξω.

RF διαφωνω οτι το μεγεθος του συλλογου θα φερει θετικα αποτελεσματα. Η κοπαδοποιηση οδηγει σε αλλα φαινομενα που συνδεονται με τασεις απολυταρχικων καθεστωτων. Το να πουμε οτι ειμαστε πολλοι δεν θα νοιαζει κανεναν. Το να παει ενας με σωστα επιχειρηματα, θα αποδοσει περισσοτερο.

Ευχαριστω,τωρα μου επιτρεπετε να παω να κανω μπανιο αφου βρισκομαι διπλα στην θαλασσα  ::

----------


## socrates

Τα δόκιμα μέλη, είναι κάτι που λέμε εδώ και κάποιο καιρό!

Ο Σεπτέμβρης πιστεύω ότι είναι καλός μήνας για να ρυθμιστούν κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εννοείται χωρίς πρωτοβουλίες τύπου MAuVE !!


Μιάς και αναφέρθηκες σ' εμένα και επειδή έχω πλέον πεισθεί ότι ελάχιστοι ενδιαφέρονται για την νομιμότητα των όσων πράττουν, απλά θέλουν να υπάρχει μία καβάτζα για τις δύσκολες ώρες, έχω δρομολογήσει την πλήρη νομιμοποίηση του κόμβου μου σε ατομικό επίπεδο.

Για πείτε μου εν προκειμένω, εσείς που αγοράσατε τις ραδιοπειρατικές συχνότητες των mikrοtik, γιατί το κάνατε αυτό ;

Τα καταστήματα στην Ελλάδα για να τις πουλήσουν (κακώς σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση) ζητάνε δήλωση για την ανάληψη από τον αγοραστή της πλήρους ευθύνης χρήσεως τους, ώστε να μην βρεθούν μπλεγμένα με τον Νόμο. 

Εσείς που τις πήρατε μέσω της ομαδικής, υπογράψατε κάποια τέτοια δήλωση ή όταν σφίξουν τα πράγματα θα το παίξετε _"δεν ξέραμε τίποτα - από ομαδική τις πήραμε - το Σωματείο φέρει την ευθύνη"_

Για να μην συμβεί όμως αυτό και δεδομένου ότι τα περισσότερα μέλη του ΔΣ του Σωματείου είναι μπλεγμένα σ' αυτή την υπόθεση, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να δείτε νέα "πρωτοβουλία" MAuVE.

*Στο τέλος θα ξεχωρίσουν οι πραγματικοί ραδιερασιτέχνες από τους ραδιοπειρατές, το θέλετε - δεν το θέλετε, σας αρέσει - δεν σας αρέσει.*

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να δείτε νέα "πρωτοβουλία" MAuVE.


Εννοείς ότι πρόκειται να κάνεις καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ή όπου αλλού;;

----------


## jungle traveller

Τοσο καιρο διαβαζω αλλα δν εχω καταλαβει ποιος ο λογος να καρφωνει ο ενας τον αλλον.Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος??Ο καθε ασχετος περι ΔΣ το ιδιο θα αναρωτιωταν.Δλδ απο ποτε ρε παιδια γιναμε και εχθροι εδω μεσα??Ενα σκοπο και μια ιδεα δν αντιπροσοπευουμε??Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα??Μηπως θα επρεπε να κατσουνε στο ιδιο τραπεζι οσοι εχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις και να βρουνε μια μεση λυση??για το καλο του δικτυου.Η τουλαχιστον να μην ασχολειται ο ενας με τον αλλον...  ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Εννοείται χωρίς πρωτοβουλίες τύπου MAuVE !!
> 
> 
> Μιάς και αναφέρθηκες σ' εμένα και επειδή έχω πλέον πεισθεί ότι ελάχιστοι ενδιαφέρονται για την νομιμότητα των όσων πράττουν, απλά θέλουν να υπάρχει μία καβάτζα για τις δύσκολες ώρες, έχω δρομολογήσει την πλήρη νομιμοποίηση του κόμβου μου σε ατομικό επίπεδο.


Νίκο ασχέτως με τις διαφωνίες και τις έχθρες που έχεις με αρκετούς, ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι μετρά η γνώμη σου και ποτέ τα λεγόμενά σου δεν περνάν απαρατήρητα.

Πώς σκοπεύεις να νομιμοποιηθείς ? 
Έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι περιμένουμε το φθινόπωρο τις αποφάσεις του ΥΜΕ και την διευκρίνηση των διαδικασιών.

Είναι γεγονός ότι έλάχιστοι ενδιαφέρονται για την νομιμότητα. Αυτό που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι αν θα τους κυνηγήσουν ή όχι !!

Οι περισότεροι αγοράζουν δορυφορικούς δέκτες που πειράζονται, συσκευές WiFi που παίρνουν αλλαγές, σκαλίζουν τις κεραίες τα λειτουργικά και τις συχνότητες. Από τα λίγα που είδα και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν πάνε πίσω.

Το θέμα είναι να κρατάμε το μέτρο. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το "πιστοποιημένος εξοπλισμός" για την κοινότητά μας είναι το πιό σύντομο ανέκδοτο !!

----------


## socrates

Κοίτα είναι απλά τα πράγματα!

Αν κάποιος νιώθει ότι δεν ανήκει στο σύνολο καλό είναι να το αποδέχεται και να αποχωρεί. Όλα τα άλλα είναι καθαρά θέμα εγωισμού του καθενός.

----------


## bchris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ...μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να δείτε νέα "πρωτοβουλία" MAuVE.
> 
> 
> Εννοείς ότι πρόκειται να κάνεις καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ή όπου αλλού;;


Υπαρχουν τιποτα προγνωστικα/στοιχηματα για το ποιος θα ειναι αυτη τη
φορα ο "τυχερος" που θα υποστει τις συνεπειες τις νεας μωβ "πρωτοβουλιας" ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Έτσι και στο δίκτυο, έχουμε ένα είδος ασύλου, *το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει ο σύλλογος σε κάποιον χρήστη* π.χ. που διακηνεί warez/παιδική πορνογαφεία κλπ *είναι να τον διαγράψει από μέλος του, κατά τα άλλα δεν έχει καμία εξουσία επί του δικτύου, δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει σε όλους τους κόμβους (ακόμα και σε αυτούς που ανοίκουν σε μη μέλη) να κόψουν τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να κάνει και τίποτε άλλο* (αν τον "δώσει" στις αρχές, θα βγάλει κακό όνομα το δίκτυο και ο σύλλογος π.χ., αν τον καταδικάσει δε για το κεραιοσύστημα π.χ. ως άλλη λύση -ρίχνει την ευθύνη περισσότερο σε εκείνον- κινδυνεύουμε όλοι λόγω τραγικά ελληπούς νομικού πλαισίου να βρούμε τον μπελά μας αν μας βγει το όνομα). 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες.
> 
> Όμως πήγαινε δες την απόφαση της ΓΣ στον κανονισμό της ΠΕ.




```
7) Στην αρμοδιότητα της ΠΕ εμπίπτουν υποθέσεις που αφορούν άτομα μέλη του Σωματείου . Επίσης υποθέσεις κόμβων του δικτύου που δεν ανήκουν στο Σωματείο, συνδεδεμένων στο δίκτυο μέσω κόμβων του Σωματείου, οι οποίοι μπορεί να ενεργούν βλαπτικά για το Σωματείο – χωρίς φυσικά στην περίπτωση αυτή να μπορεί να επιβάλει άμεσα ποινή. Μπορεί όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση να απευθύνει συστάσεις ή επί σοβαρών παραπτωμάτων να επιβάλει την λήψη περιοριστικών μέτρων από τους εμπλεκόμενους κόμβους μελών του Σωματείου, επιβάλλοντας κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο έμμεσα ποινή.
```

So ? Αυτό που λέει κι ο Acinonyx λέει κι αυτό, μόνο συστάσεις, σε πολύ extreme καταστάσεις ΜΟΝΟ, επιβολή μέτρων απ' τους κόμβους που ανοίκουν σε μέλη, δηλαδή αν κάποιος μεταφέρει παιδική πορνογραφεία, τι πρέπει να κάνει ο σύλλογος ? Να τον αφήσει έτσι ? Θυμάσαι τι έλεγες εσύ για τις ομαδικές ? Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, ξέρουμε (όμως αποδεδειγμένα σε αυτή την περίπτωση) ότι ο τύπος παρανομεί και θα κάναμε τα στραβά μάτια αν δεν λαμβάναμε τα μέτρα μας. Είναι υποχρέωση του συλλόγου να προστατεύσει το δίκτυο, απορώ γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο...




> Και ρώτα ποιά ήταν η πρόταση του ΔΣ στην τελευταία ΓΣ για το routing.


Σου θυμίζω λοιπόν τι είχα πει τότε (εντομεταξύ θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν την ψήφισες ή όχι, επίσης άλλο πρόταση άλλο απόφαση).




> Τρέλα, ρε παιδιά τι λέμε τόσο καιρό ????
> 
> Πάλι με κλειστές διαδικασίες ορίσατε ομάδες ? Ψηφοφορία έγινε ? Για την ομάδα routing/hostmaster βγάλατε κανονισμό λειτουργίας ? Για την AWMN DB είπατε που θα hostάρεται ? Θα βγει open - source για να δωθέι η ευκαιρία και στην υπόλοιπη κοινότητα να βοηθίσει (όπως έχω πει μόνο open - source projects που συζητώνται από όλο το forum μπορούν κατά την γνώμη μου να θεωρούνται ως projects του awmn) ?
> 
> Κατά την γνώμη μου τα μέλη των ομάδων αυτών πρέπει να εκλεγούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο που εκλέχθηκαν και οι mods. Είναι απαράδεκτο π.χ. να ορίζετε μέλος κάποιον που δεν είναι παρόν στην Γ.Σ. χωρίς να τον ρωτήσετε και χωρίς να δώσετε το δικαίωμα σε οποιονδείποτε να συμετάσχει λόγο ψηφοφορίας. Ποιοι είστε εσείς που θα κρίνεται ποιός είναι καταλυλότερος ? Με βιογραφικό μπαίνει κανείς δλδ ή λόγω όρεξης ? (αφήνω δε αχαρακτήριστο το γεγονός οτι ξαναβλέπω απ' το πουθενά τον Achille να μπαινει και στις δύο ομάδες ενώ στο παρελθόν έχει δημιουργίσει προβλήμματα λόγω αδυναμίας συνεργασίας του στην "ομάδα" routing, ενώ στην "ομάδα" hostmasters τα έχει ήδη παρατίσει πριν από εμένα, πάλι θα του δώσετε αξία και πάλι θα μας βγάλει το λάδι - μετά από αυτό μην απορείτε γιατί μπήκε πρώτα στο news.awmn.org η ενημέρωση).
> 
> Τέλος Νίκο θες να βοηθίσεις ή όχι ? Μην κάνεις κι εσύ τα νάζια του Achille που πολοί κατηγορούσαμε, όταν εργάζεσαι για το κοινό καλό, μόνο θετικό μπορεί να είναι για όλους μας...
> 
> Μετά απ' τα παραπάνω και βλέποντας οτι με γράφετε κανονικά όταν μιλάω για ελιτισμό κλπ ζητάω κι από εδώ την διαγραφή μου απ' τον σύλλογο (απ' το δίκτυο έχω αποχωρίσει ήδη), δεν ανοίκω και δεν θέλω να ανοίκω σε μια ομάδα από πηγαδάκια που κανονίζουν μεταξύ τους κι ανακοινώνουν χωρίς να σέβονται το δίκτυο και τους ανθρώπους που το απαρτίζουν. Επιδεί ξέρω οτι ο επιμένων κερδίζει στο τέλος (και ξέρετε για ποιόν "επιμένων" λέω) δεν θέλω να είμαι εκεί να του δόσω κύρος κι αξία, βγάλτε τα μάτια σας μόνοι σας.
> ...


και η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν η εξής...




> Τέτοια κακία επειδή δεν σε "παίξανε" στο hostmaster, δεν την περίμενα.


Τίποτα επί της ουσίας (κι εσύ ακριβώς το ίδιο θα μου έλεγες είμαι 100% σίγουρος).

Γιατί λοιπόν δεν έθηξες το θέμα αυτό στην ενότητα του συλλόγου όταν έγινε ??? Για άλλη μια φορά είσαι φάουλ, νομίζεις οτι θα τσιμπήσω και θα αρχίσω τα περί Achille κλπ και γι' αυτό το κάνεις. Ξεκόλα επιτέλους με το show βαρεθήκαμε...

Τελικώς δεν έφυγα, όχι γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι τα παραπάνω είναι σοβαρό παράπτομα, αλλά γιατί δεν δέχομαι να βλέπω αυτό το ριμάδι που φτιάξαμε να διαλύεται από το κόμπλεξ ορισμένων που δεν έχουν την εξουσία. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι με καλή διάθεση θα πάμε μπρωστά κι έκανα πρώτος μια υποχώρηση.




> Aκόμα έχεις χάσει τις φοβερές προτάσεις "5γίγα θα στήνουν όσοι εγκρίνει ο σύλλογος και θα δίνουν το root password στην ομάδα 5g του συλλόγου", και άλλα τραγικά.


To ίδιο λέγανε κάποτε κάποιοι άλλοι για την "ομάδα" routing (που αρκετοί δεν ξέραν καν ποιοί είναι στην ομάδα) αλλά μάλον κι εσύ το έχεις χάσει...




> Όπως έχεις χάσει δηλώσεις "όποιος δεν είναι στον σύλλογο είναι αναρχικός και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να οργανωθεί" και διάφορα άλλα σχετικά.


Θυμάμαι βεβαίως και δηλώσεις που έχεις κάνει για τον σύλλογο και την Π.Ε. πολύ χειρότερες από αυτή. Απορώ γιατί είσαι στον σύλλογο αφού τα πιστεύεις αυτά. Το μόνο που έχει ακουστεί σε αυτό το κλίμα είναι "όσοι είναι στον σύλλογο είναι αυτοί που θα μείνουν σε κάθε δυσκολία στο δίκτυο και θα το βοηθίσουν, οι άλλοι είναι περαστικοί", που σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ίσχυε (τώρα υπάρχουν πολύ αξιόλογα άτομα που έχουν όρεξη και πραγματικά μπορούν να κάνουν κουμάντο στο δίκτυο, έχουν αποδίξει δε το ενδιαφέρον τους -π.χ. Cha0s, Acinonyx κλπ, τότε δεν υπήρχαν, είμασταν οι περισσότεροι στον σύλλογο).




> Φυσικά δεν έχασες όμως την διάλυση της ομάδας ΒΒ, και λίγο πριν την διάλυση της, την αφαίρεση του δικαιώματος ανάγνωσης και γραφής στην κρυφή ενότητα των 5γίγα, και την μεταφορά των δικαιωμάτων αυτών στα μέλη του συλλόγου μόνο.


Με την ενότητα των 5GHz και την ιστορία με το forum του chaos σου θυμίζω οτι διαφώνησα κι εκεί (βαριέμαι να γεμίζω c/p απ' ότι έχω πει, καταντάει ηλίθιο να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας, προφανώς προσπαθείς να δημιουργίσεις κλίμα και δεν έχω καμία όρεξη). Παρεπιπτόντως δεν είμουν ο μόνος και σε αυτή την περίπτωση που διαφώνησε.




> Όπως δεν έχεις χάσει τις δηλώσεις των "υπερσυλλογικών" ότι ο σύλλογος είναι η μόνη οργανωμένη ομάδα που μπορεί να πέρνει αποφάσεις (κάτι που έχουν δίκιο, αφού κατήργησαν την ομάδα ΒΒ έμειναν μόνοι τους  )


Πότε λειτούργησε η ομάδα ΒΒ Πάνο ? Πές μου μία απόφαση που πείρε επί του δικτύου (και λειτουργούσε για καιρό στο forum η ενότητα). Παρακαλώ κάποιον Admin να μας πει πόσα μηνύματα υπάρχουν εκειπέρα και πόσες ψηφοφορίες. Όλα γινόντουσαν κάτω απ' το τραπέζι. Οπότε μην λέμε βλακείες, η ομάδα ΒΒ ήταν αποτυχία, παραδέξου το να προχωρήσουμε.




> Είναι δεδομένη η απαίτηση της άρχουσας πλειοψηφίας του συλλόγου όπως αυτή διατυπώθηκε στην τελευταία ΓΣ, ότι ο σύλλογος θα κάνει κουμάντο στο δίκτυο, και όχι οι ΒΒ ή τα μέλη του δικτύου γενικότερα.


Πόσα μέλη του συλλόγου έχουν εκφράσει αντίθετη άποψη εδωπέρα ? Αυτή την άποψη θα διατύπωνε ο οποιοσδήποτε τότε αφού δεν υπήρχε μέχρι τότε άλλη πρόταση και η μόνη πρόταση που υπήρξε (ομάδα ΒΒ) απέτυχε. Αν αυτό το βάλεις απέναντι στην προσπάθειά σου για εξεφτελισμό του συλλόγου προς τα έξω, ήταν κι ένα μέτρο άμυνας για κάποιους. Εσύ τι είχες προτίνει στην Γ.Σ. ως εναλακτική λύση ? Μήπως απλά είχες γκρινιάξει για την ομάδα ΒΒ (που είχε αποτύχει και κανένας δεν το ξαναρίσκαρε να κάνουν κουμάντο 1-2 στο δίκτυο και μάλιστα με άκρως αλλαζονικό τρόπο) ? Μόνο με άρνηση δεν γίνεται δουλειά.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Μick Flemm
> 
> Αυτό περίπου συμβαίνει τώρα με τις δύο ομάδες που τρόγωνται και κάτι τέτοιο πάει να γίνει (να φτιαχτεί ένας άλλος σύλλογος από ορισμένους, για να είναι το μαγαζάκι τους).
> 
> 
> Πρόσεξε αυτό που λες. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορώ εγώ να λεώ ότι ο παρών σύλλογος έχει γίνει το μαγαζάκι των 30 ατόμων που ελέγχουν αυτή την στιγμή τον σύλλογο. Και μην μου πεις ότι ο σύλλογος έχει 100 μέλη, γιατί τα 30 δεν ασχολούνται ποτέ, άλλοι 20 δεν ασχολούντε τόσο φανατικά, και μένουν οι 30 vs 20 (τυχαία νούμερα)...


Ακούγεται πολύ ότι πας να φτιάξεις δικό σου σύλλογο οπότε μάλλον επιβεβαιώνονται οι υποψίες ορισμένων. Πάρ' το χαμπάρι κι 100 συλλόγους να φτιάξουμε αν δεν αλλάξει η νοοτροποία τα ίδια θα γίνουν κι εκειπέρα. Το θέμα με τον σύλλογο είναι ότι τα 30 άτομα που λες τα έχουν αφήσει οι υπόλοιποι 20 να κάνουν κουμάντο γιατί τα εμπιστεύονται, αν δεν συμφωνήσουν με κάτι θα το πουν (όπως π.χ. έκανα εγώ με την απόφαση περί ομάδων-βλ. παραπάνω). Δεν είναι αδρανή τα μέλη του συλλόγου, απλά έχουν σηχαθεί το κλίμα που δημιουργείτε ορισμένοι κι αυτοί με την σειρά τους έχουν βαρεθεί να προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντες. Μην το επικαλείσαι λοιπόν αυτό γιατί φέρεις μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης (όπως και όλοι όσοι συμμετείχαν στα flames εντός κι εκτός του συλλόγου). Αλήθεια γιατί δεν κάνεις τα περιβόητα meeting νέων στην έδρα του συλλόγου ??? Απ' την αρχή σου την έχει δώσει αυτό και γι' αυτό χτυπάς όπου βρίσκεις ευκαιρία. Παρ' το χαμπαρι (2) η πλειοψηφεία ΚΑΝΕΙ κουμάντο στον σύλλογο, απλά έχουν κουραστεί και γι' αυτό δεν πολυμιλάνε στις Γ.Σ. και στην ενότητα του συλλόγου.




> Μην γράψεις πάλι ότι οι 2-3 εκμεταλευόντουσαν την ομάδα ΒΒ (δεν θυμάμαι εάν το είχες γράψει εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος), γιατί το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς και για τον σύλλογο, όπου εκεί η ομάδα είναι μικρότερη.


Μικρότερη από 2-3 ? Το έχεις ξεφτυλίσει τελείως... 2-3 είμαστε αυτοί που συμφωνούμε ότι π.χ. η ομάδα του συλλόγου δεν είναι αρμόδια να αποφασίζει με την μορφή που έχει για το δίκτυο. Αμα είναι να κάνουμε εμείς κουμάντο τότε  ::   ::   :: ... Η ομάδα ΒΒ δεν έκανε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (κι αν έκανε δεν το έκανε με ανοιχτές διαδικασίες γιατί ποτέ δεν ήταν ομάδα), απέδειξέ μου το αντίθετο αν μπορείς...




> Είτε είναι ομάδα ΒΒ, είτε είναι ομάδα Admins που την λες εσύ, όντως όπως είπε ο Xaotikos δεν έχει διαφορά, αυτό που όμως δεν έχεις καταλάβει, είναι ότι η άρχουσα ομάδα του συλλόγου διαφωνεί μαζί σου, και θέλει αυτή να κάνει κουμάντο στο δίκτυο (όχι ότι θα κάνει ποτέ, εκτός άμα καταφύγει ξανά σε κινήσεις mauve-ΔΣ-ΕΜΠ).


Και ποιά είναι η άρχουσα ομάδα του συλλόγου παρακαλώ ??? Τα φαντάσματα που έχεις δημιουργήσει ??? Ή μήπως βασίζεσαι σε μια ψηφοφορία που άνοιξα (κι εσύ ο ίδιος είχες πει ότι δεν βγάζει ασφαλή συμπεράσματα) και είχε και πολύ μικρή συμμετοχή ?




> Κι αν δεν με πιστεύεις, στο είπα στην αρχή, δες τι αποφασίστηκε στην ΓΣ με την ομάδα routing και πως θα πέρνονται οι αποφάσεις, και τι ποινές θα έχουν....


Δεν τσιμπάω είπαμε...

----------


## paravoid

> ...


_Το λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν_

Ήμαρτον, θέλω πραγματικά να διαβάσω τι λες (όχι τίποτα άλλο, συνήθως λες και κάτι για μένα στα μηνύματα σου  :: ), αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαβάσω αυτό το κατεβατό.

Για buffer overflow που λέει και ο alasondro όμως, είσαι ό,τι πρέπει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πότε λειτούργησε η ομάδα ΒΒ Πάνο ? Πές μου μία απόφαση που πείρε επί του δικτύου (και λειτουργούσε για καιρό στο forum η ενότητα). Παρακαλώ κάποιον Admin να μας πει πόσα μηνύματα υπάρχουν εκειπέρα και πόσες ψηφοφορίες. Όλα γινόντουσαν κάτω απ' το τραπέζι. Οπότε μην λέμε βλακείες, η ομάδα ΒΒ ήταν αποτυχία, παραδέξου το να προχωρήσουμε.


Το πρόβλημα με την ομάδα backbone είναι ότι κανείς δεν έφερνε προτάσεις.

Αφού ο σύλλογος ήθελε την ομάδα backbone και αναγκάστηκε να την καταργήσει τότε γιατί δεν την στήριξε όταν λειτουργούσε;

Γιατί δεν έφερνε προτάσεις για συζήτηση και ψήφιση στην ομάδα backbone και ξαφνικά με το που πήρε τον έλεγχο τρελλάθηκε στις προτάσεις;
Ξαφνικά κατέβηκαν τόσες πολλές ιδέες; Δε σου φαίνεται μεγάλη συμπτωσή αυτό Νικο;

Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας. Ο σύλλογος έκανε ότι μπορούσε για να διαλύσει την ομάδα backbone γιατί πολύ απλά ποτέ δεν την εμπιστευόταν.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, φοβόταν μην επηρρεάζονται οι ψηφοφορίες από την συζήτηση που γίνεται στο forum - δηλαδή από τους πολύλογάδες. Για αυτό πήρε την συζήτηση από το forum και την περιορισε σε λίγα λεπτά που διαρκεί στις Γ.Σ. Πότε να προλάβουν να "ζυμωθούν" οι προτάσεις;

Αυτό όμως δεν αρκούσε γιατί παρόλο που οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται πιά από το σύλλογο, ως υποσύνολο της κοινότητας, δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν αν δεν συμφωνεί και αυτή. Η κοινότητα όμως εξακολουθούσε να επηρρεάζεται από τις δημόσιες συζητήσεις στο forum!
Εδώ κολλάνε τα τελευταία περιοριστικά μέτρα τα οποία θα έλυναν το πρόβλημα αν δεν υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις.

Δείτε το και από αυτή την οπτική...

----------


## dti

> Το πρόβλημα με την ομάδα backbone είναι ότι κανείς δεν έφερνε προτάσεις.
> 
> Αφού ο σύλλογος ήθελε την ομάδα backbone και αναγκάστηκε να την καταργήσει τότε γιατί δεν την στήριξε όταν λειτουργούσε;
> 
> Γιατί δεν έφερνε προτάσεις για συζήτηση και ψήφιση στην ομάδα backbone και ξαφνικά με το που πήρε τον έλεγχο τρελλάθηκε στις προτάσεις;
> Ξαφνικά κατέβηκαν τόσες πολλές ιδέες; Δε σου φαίνεται μεγάλη συμπτωσή αυτό Νικο;
> 
> Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας. Ο σύλλογος έκανε ότι μπορούσε για να διαλύσει την ομάδα backbone γιατί πολύ απλά ποτέ δεν την εμπιστευόταν.


Μερικά από το παρελθόν που φαίνεται ν' αγνοείς. 

Ο Σύλλογος πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι είχε βρεθεί σε τέλμα λόγω των παραιτήσεων πολλών μελών του προηγούμενου Δ.Σ. αλλά και της προσπάθειας συγκεκριμένων ατόμων να μην προχωρήσει τίποτε από το "υπηρεσιακό" Δ.Σ. μέχρι να γίνουν νέες εκλογές.

Την αρχή των παραιτήσεων αυτών τη ξεκίνησε ο achille, τον Απρίλιο - Μάϊο του 2004, μετά τα γεγονότα του Πολυτεχνείου και αφού δεν προχώρησε η πρόταση του Δ.Σ. για δημιουργία ομάδων εργασίας με συντονισμό αυτών από άτομο που θα όριζε το Δ.Σ..
Ο achille ήταν κι ο δημιουργός της ομάδας backbone (στην οποία συμπεριελήφθησαν όσοι πληρούσαν συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια, π.χ. δεν συμμετείχε ο paravoid...)
Η σύνθεση της ομάδας backbone δεν ανανεωνόταν κι έτσι νέοι κομβούχοι ποτέ δεν μπήκαν σ' αυτή... Παρέμεναν όμως κάποιοι που είχαν εγκαταλήψει από καιρό...
Κι ενώ ο achille με την αλαζονική του συμπεριφορά "έδιωξε" το forum από το cslab, προσπάθησε (μαζί με άλλους, φαντάζεσαι ποιους...) στη συνέχεια μέσω της ομάδας του backbone να περάσει την άποψη οτι το forum ανήκει στο "δίκτυο" (γενικά) κι όχι στο Σύλλογο. 
Η ομάδα backbone έκρινε σε ψηφοφορία οτι εμπιστεύεται το Σύλλογο ν' αναλάβει τη διαχείριση του forum (τιμωρώντας κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τους έμμεσους εκβιασμούς του achille).

_Ελπίζω να τα θυμάμαι σωστά, αν όχι, ας διορθώσει κάποιος που είχε πρόσβαση στην ενότητα "backbone" συνεχώς, μια που εγώ αποκλείστηκα κι από εκεί με το ban που έφαγα πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριο (ένα ακόμη δείγμα του πώς εννοούν κάποιοι τη λήψη αποφάσεων)._

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μερικά από το παρελθόν που φαίνεται ν' αγνοείς. 
> 
> Ο Σύλλογος πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι είχε βρεθεί σε τέλμα λόγω των παραιτήσεων πολλών μελών του προηγούμενου Δ.Σ. αλλά και της προσπάθειας συγκεκριμένων ατόμων να μην προχωρήσει τίποτε από το "υπηρεσιακό" Δ.Σ. μέχρι να γίνουν νέες εκλογές.
> 
> Την αρχή των παραιτήσεων αυτών τη ξεκίνησε ο achille, τον Απρίλιο - Μάϊο του 2004, μετά τα γεγονότα του Πολυτεχνείου και αφού δεν προχώρησε η πρόταση του Δ.Σ. για δημιουργία ομάδων εργασίας με συντονισμό αυτών από άτομο που θα όριζε το Δ.Σ..
> Ο achille ήταν κι ο δημιουργός της ομάδας backbone (στην οποία συμπεριελήφθησαν όσοι πληρούσαν συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια, π.χ. δεν συμμετείχε ο paravoid...)
> Η σύνθεση της ομάδας backbone δεν ανανεωνόταν κι έτσι νέοι κομβούχοι ποτέ δεν μπήκαν σ' αυτή... Παρέμεναν όμως κάποιοι που είχαν εγκαταλήψει από καιρό...
> Κι ενώ ο achille με την αλαζονική του συμπεριφορά "έδιωξε" το forum από το cslab, προσπάθησε (μαζί με άλλους, φαντάζεσαι ποιους...) στη συνέχεια μέσω της ομάδας του backbone να περάσει την άποψη οτι το forum ανήκει στο "δίκτυο" (γενικά) κι όχι στο Σύλλογο. 
> Η ομάδα backbone έκρινε σε ψηφοφορία οτι εμπιστεύεται το Σύλλογο ν' αναλάβει τη διαχείριση του forum (τιμωρώντας κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τους έμμεσους εκβιασμούς του achille).
> ...


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι προσπαθείς να πεις... Πως σχετιζεται η συμπεριφορά του achille με την κατάργηση της ομάδας bb από το σύλλογο; Τι ενδιαφέρον έχει το τί έκανε το Δ.Σ. πριν έναν χρόνο;

Είχα προσβαση στην ομάδα bb. Ποτε δεν μπήκε ψηφοφορία για την κατάργηση της. Η μόνη ψηφοφοριά που θυμάμαι ήταν για το που να είναι hostαρισμένο το forum και τότε ψηφίστηκε να το hostάρει η altec και τυπικά να ανήκει στον σύλλογο. Τότε τον εμπιστευόμασταν τον σύλλογο γιαυτο και δεν υπήρξε μεγάλη αντίδραση για την κατάργηση της ομάδας bb.

----------


## paravoid

> Ο Σύλλογος πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι είχε βρεθεί σε τέλμα λόγω των παραιτήσεων πολλών μελών του προηγούμενου Δ.Σ. αλλά και της προσπάθειας συγκεκριμένων ατόμων να μην προχωρήσει τίποτε από το "υπηρεσιακό" Δ.Σ. μέχρι να γίνουν νέες εκλογές.


Καλά τώρα σοβαρά μιλάς;;;  ::   ::   :: 
Ήταν *απόφαση Γ.Σ.* να μην κάνει τίποτα το υπηρεσιακό Δ.Σ.

Δεν φτάνει που την αγνοήσατε (αν και θεωρώ πως εσύ λιγότερο), μας λες ότι φταίμε εμείς (όποιοι ήμασταν) που προσπαθούσαμε να σας πούμε να μην την αγνοείτε;;;

Πας καλά;

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ο Σύλλογος πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι είχε βρεθεί σε τέλμα λόγω των παραιτήσεων πολλών μελών του προηγούμενου Δ.Σ. αλλά και της προσπάθειας συγκεκριμένων ατόμων να μην προχωρήσει τίποτε από το "υπηρεσιακό" Δ.Σ. μέχρι να γίνουν νέες εκλογές.
> 
> 
> Καλά τώρα σοβαρά μιλάς;;;   
> Ήταν *απόφαση Γ.Σ.* να μην κάνει τίποτα το υπηρεσιακό Δ.Σ.
> 
> Δεν φτάνει που την αγνοήσατε (αν και θεωρώ πως εσύ λιγότερο), μας λες ότι φταίμε εμείς (όποιοι ήμασταν) που προσπαθούσαμε να σας πούμε να μην την αγνοείτε;;;
> ...


Δεν υπήρχε απαρτία στην Γ.Σ. της 4ης Ιουλίου 2004. 
Είχαν ήδη παραιτηθεί ο wiresounds κι ο ifaistos κι αν θέλαμε να είμασταν τυπικοί και σύμφωνοι με το νόμο, θα έπρεπε να ζητήσουμε από το Πρωτοδκείο να ορίσει επίτροπο αφού δεν υπήρχε κανονικά απαρτία στο Δ.Σ. (είχα μείνει εγώ, ο nkladakis κι ο ice). 
Επιπλέον, υπήρχε η πολύ σημαντική εκκρεμότητα της κατάθεσης των πρακτικών της 1ης Γ.Σ. στο Πρωτοδικείο, ώστε ν' αλλάξει το Καταστατικό (και να μπορούν στο εξής τα νέα μέλη να ψηφίζουν αμέσως μετά την εγγραφή τους κι όχι μετά από ένα έτος).
Μπροστά στο αδιέξοδο αυτό, δέχθηκαν ν' ανακαλέσουν τις παραιτήσεις τους ο wiresounds κι ο ifaistos και να παραμείνει το υπηρεσιακό Δ.Σ. μέχρι να πάμε σε νέες εκλογές (αφού πρώτα κατατεθούν στο Πρωτοδικείο τα πρακτικά της 1ης Γ.Σ.). 
Αυτό δεν ήταν απόφαση Γ.Σ, ούτε ποτέ κατεγράφη ως τέτοια. 

Συμφωνήσαμε οι παρόντες στη Γ.Σ. (όπου επαναλαμβάνω οτι ΔΕΝ υπήρχε απαρτία) οτι ήταν η καλύτερη λύση, αλλά αυτό βόλευε κυρίως όσους δεν ήθελαν να προχωρήσει τίποτε στο Σύλλογο (αφού ήταν σίγουρο οτι για κανένα εξάμηνο δεν θα υπήρχε εξέλιξη με το Πρωτοδικείο).

----------


## MAuVE

> Πώς σκοπεύεις να νομιμοποιηθείς ? 
> Έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι περιμένουμε το φθινόπωρο τις αποφάσεις του ΥΜΕ και την διευκρίνηση των διαδικασιών.


Σαν πρώτο βήμα ακολουθώ τα βήματα του σοφού Δερμάνη.
(να δούμε αν έχετε πάρει πρέφα τι κάνουν τα σοβαρά μέλη του δικτύου, γιατί υπάρχουν και τέτοια τα οποία επειδή δεν τσιρίζουν υστερικά, νομίζετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν).

Σαν δεύτερο βήμα θα ξεκαθαρίσω, προσωπικά αν δεν το κάνει το Σωματείο, τους όρους υλοποιήσης του ανοίγματος των 5GHz που έχει ήδη δημοσιευθεί στην εφημερίδα της ΕΕ.

Σαν τρίτο βήμα θα κρατήσω μόνο τα λινκς με αυτούς που θα κάνουν όσα ή νέα διάταξη/Νόμος ορίζει. 
Ηδη το έχω συζητήσει με ένα δικτυακό μου γείτονα ο οποίος μου έχει δηλώσει την επιθυμία του για νομιμοποίηση.

Αυτά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## papashark

> Τοσο καιρο διαβαζω αλλα δν εχω καταλαβει ποιος ο λογος να καρφωνει ο ενας τον αλλον.Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος??Ο καθε ασχετος περι ΔΣ το ιδιο θα αναρωτιωταν.Δλδ απο ποτε ρε παιδια γιναμε και εχθροι εδω μεσα??Ενα σκοπο και μια ιδεα δν αντιπροσοπευουμε??Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα??Μηπως θα επρεπε να κατσουνε στο ιδιο τραπεζι οσοι εχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις και να βρουνε μια μεση λυση??για το καλο του δικτυου.Η τουλαχιστον να μην ασχολειται ο ενας με τον αλλον...


Mια μικρή διόρθωση, μόνο ο σύλλογος και αξιωματούχοι του καρφώνουν, οι υπόλοιποι απλά τραβάμε τα μαλιά μας.

Διάβασε την αλληλογραφία, δες το αλλαζωνικό και απειλιτικό ύφος του καταγγέλων (ακόμα και ενάντια του συνομιλητή του, δηλαδή του αρμόδιου καθηγητή), διάβασε μετά και τα γράμματα του ΔΣ και θα καταλάβεις (μην σε μπερδέψει το γράμμα με τα αιτήματα που δεν απαντάει πουθενά, απαντάει στο ευθή ερώτημα του καθηγητή αν θα πρέπει να κλείσουν τα λινκ ή όχι).

Μετά άμα αναρωτηθείς γιατί το ΔΣ χαίδευε τα μώβ μαλιά του καταγγέλων όταν εκείνος είχε αρχίσει την επέλαση επάνω στο άρμα του, πήγαινε να διαβάσεις τα πρακτικά της ΓΣ και έλα να μας πεις εάν τελίκά κάνανε λάθος ή δεν τους βγήκαν απλά τα σχέδια τους....




> μπλα μπλα μπλα


Αντί να προσπαθείς να μου την πεις, πήγαινε να μάθεις την πρόταση της δρομολόγησης, χωρίς να κολάς στα πιά πρόσωπα επέλεξε το ΔΣ.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο στο ότι το ΔΣ επέλεξε πρόσωπα που κόλησες εσύ, είναι στην ίδια την φιλοσοφία της πρότασης που τελικά υπερψηφίστικε (εγώ είμαι στους 17 μειοψηφούντες).

Θα σε βοήθαγε να άκουγες και τι διάφορα μειωτικά του "προέδρου" της ΓΣ για την πρόταση, όπως ότι μας κάνει χάρη που την φέρνει σε ψηφοφορία, όπως την ονόμασε υποπρόταση, όπως ότι ήθελε να κάνει ψηφοφορία για το άν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πρόταση, και άλλα ευτράπελα...


@Mick Flemm, Dti, και όσους ακόμα ξεθάβουν το παρελθόν

Η εμμονή ότι στο παρελθόν η πλειοψηφία ήταν πρόβατα και εγώ και κανά δυό άλλοι κάναμε ότι γουστάραμε, ακόμα και τον σύλλογο τον υποχρεώναμε να κινηθεί όπως θέλει, εκτός ότι προσβάλει όσους συμφωνούσαν στο παρελθόν (πχ όσους ψήφισαν όχι στα έργα στην ΓΣ, που ήταν σύμφωνα με την τελική μυστική ψηφοφορία πάνω από 65%, δεν θυμάμαι πόσο ακριβώς), μπορεί εύκολα να εφαρμοστεί και σήμερα. Πχ ότι η κλίκα αμπελοκήπων και η παρέα spirosco είναι πρόβατα, και o spirosco μαζί με τα μεγάλα κεφάλια των αμπελοκήπων κάνουν ότι θέλουν....

Πάντως έχει γέλιο κάθε φορά να επιτήθεστε αναφερόμενοι στα παλιά, για να κρύψετε την γύμνια του σήμερα.....

Σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε και το "παραλάβαμε καμένη γη"  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> μπλα μπλα μπλα


και ως συνήθως αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω κι απλά επιτήθεσαι

Για ποιά πρόταση μιλάς και γιατί πρέπει να ψάξω για να την βρω ? Πάλι για λίγους είναι ? Αλήθεια την αλλαγή σε OSPF/BGP θυμάσαι ποιός την έκανε (μήπως θυμάσαι και ποιός είχε κάνει την πρόταση εξ' αρχής και τι ελαβε ως απάντηση) ? Καμιά σχέση με την ομάδα ΒΒ.

Τέλος για ποιά πλειοψηφία λες στο παρελθόν ? Ποιοί ήταν η πλειοψηφεία και πότε την αμφιζβήτισα ?

Γι' αυτά που έγραψα μάλλον δεν διάβασες την πρώτη παράγραφο του κειμένου που λέω που κόλησα (δεν αναφέρεται στα πρόσωπα αλλά στην διαιδκασία, προσπάθησε κι άλλο να με βγάλεις ελέφαντα καλά πας). Αφού λοιπόν συμφωνούσες ότι η διαδικασία ήταν λαθος, γιατί δεν απάντησες ??? Περίμενες να σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία για να το κοπανήσεις αργότερα ??? Εσύ είσαι που γυρνάς στο παρελθόν λοιπόν όχι εγώ, εγώ ότι έχω να πω το λέω την ώρα που γίνεται και κάνω την παρέμβασή μου όμορφα κι ωραία γιατί θέλω να βρεθεί λύση κι όχι να τα χώσω. Σταμάτα λοιπόν να κρατάς "Μανιάτικο" και κάνε κάτι χρήσιμο.

Όσο για την παρέα των Αμπελοκοίπων, θύμισέ μου την τελευτάια φορά που έκανες κάτι τέτοιο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15019 ή κάτι τέτοιο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11045 (κι αυτά είναι πρόσφατα). Στη γκρίνια πρώτοι είμαστε, στο έργο όμως...

Θες να προχορίσουμε ή θες να γκρινιάζουμε συνέχεια ? Άμα έχεις πρόβλημμα με κάτι να το λες στο σωστό μέρος (ενότητα συλλόγου) την σωστή ώρα (όταν έγινε), όχι να κάνεις ντόρο εκ' των υστέρων που δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα για να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση. Το μόνο που θες είναι να γκρινιάξεις, γιατί αν ήθελες να βοηθίσεις θα το έκανες. Εκεί κολάω, όχι στο τι έγινε στο παρελθόν αλλά στο ότι δεν θέλετε να βοηθίσετε και θέλετε τυφλά να τα χώσετε στον σύλλογο και να κάνετε το κομμάτι σας.

----------


## SPIROS

Μαλλον δεν εχει θαλασσα κοντα στο μερος που βρισκεστε...
Αν τσακωνεστε 15Αυγουστο, τι θα λετε το φθινοπωρο? θα γυρισει ο κοσμος και θα εχει χασει επισοδια (τωρα πουλανε μονο οι τουρκικες σειρες! τα awmnιτικα επισοδια δεν πουλανε τιποτα!)

καληνυχτα,
φιλικα Σπυρος

edit: Αυτη η ενοτητα του συλλογου με κανει να νομιζω οτι κατουρησα στο πηγαδι και δεν μπορω να ξερω τι λετε εκειπερα...  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> edit: Αυτη η ενοτητα του συλλογου με κανει να νομιζω οτι κατουρησα στο πηγαδι και δεν μπορω να ξερω τι λετε εκειπερα...


Αυτό διορθώνεται εύκολα  ::  
http://www.awmn.net/?id=register

----------


## RF

> Mια μικρή διόρθωση, μόνο ο *σύλλογος* και αξιωματούχοι του καρφώνουν, οι υπόλοιποι απλά τραβάμε τα μαλιά μας.


*Ψέματα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ουδέποτε το ΔΣ ή τα όργανα του σωματείου έχουν προβεί σε "κάρφωμα".

Η ψευδολογία εναντίον του ΔΣ για δήθεν κάλυψη του MAuVE δεν πείθει κανέναν.

Εσύ *γιατί*  δεν κίνησες την πειθαρχική διαδικασία παραπομπής του MAuVE στην ΓΣ μαζεύοντας τις απιτούμενες υπογραφές ?????????

Επίσης εάν ο MAuVE διέπραξε αξιόποινες πράξεις *γιατί* δεν προσέφυγες στην δικαιοσύνη εναντίον του ????????????????????

Μήπως για να μπορείς να βάλλεις εναντίον του ΔΣ χρησιμοποιώντας ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες ????????????????


Μην έχεις πάντως την ψευδαίσθηση ότι θα τα καταφέρεις ........................

edit 
ορθογραφικό

----------


## papashark

> Όσο για την παρέα των Αμπελοκοίπων, θύμισέ μου την τελευτάια φορά που έκανες κάτι τέτοιο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15019 ή κάτι τέτοιο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11045 (κι αυτά είναι πρόσφατα). Στη γκρίνια πρώτοι είμαστε, στο έργο όμως...


Έργο ?

Γιατί ?

Για να με βρίζουν και από πάνω ?


Εμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε ο john70, ο blizzardbill, ο RF, και ένα σωρό άλλοι, κριτική και μόνο κριτική.


Άλλα να μου πεις εμένα για έργο δεν το περίμενα, και πάνω που νόμιζα ότι και το κόμπλεξ έχει όριο.....


Θα σταματήσω να ασχολούμε με τις γελοιότητες σου, μπορείς να με κατηγορείς όσο θες ότι δεν παράγω έργο, δεν ξανασχολούμαι άλλο με το παρών θέμα, άλλωστε έκανα λάθος που έπιασα συζήτηση μαζί σου, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βγει άκρη, είσαι φοβερά προκατηλημένος και κομπλεξαρισμένος για να συζητήση κανείς μαζί σου....


@RF

Το να μπορείς να εθελοτυφλής και να πλάθεις τον κόσμο όπως θα ήθελες να είναι και όχι όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα, είναι μεγάλο πράγμα ώστε να μπορείς να είσαι ευτυχής, και βλέπω το καταφέρνεις καλά.

Έχω δημοσιεύση λινκ για την αλληλογραφία παραπάνω, όποιος το διαβάσει θα καταλάβει εάν το ΔΣ στήριξε τον mauve τις καταγγελείες του με το "η καταγγελείες είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου".....



Χρόνια μου πολλά και καλά μπάνια...

----------


## MAuVE

> Εσύ *γιατί*  δεν κίνησες την πειθαρχική διαδικασία παραπομπής του MAuVE στην ΓΣ μαζεύοντας τις απιτούμενες υπογραφές ?????????


Την κίνησε αλλά ήταν απελπιστικά μόνος του (ένας και μοναδικός).
Συμπλήρωση πάρτε και το λινκ :
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 5%F5%F3%E7

Οι ομοιδεάτες του υποψιάσθηκαν ότι μάλλον δεν τους παίρνει και το έπαιξαν πούστικα : 

_Να κάνουμε ΓΣ για συζήτηση του θέματος και αν κατ' αυτήν δούμε πως μας βγαίνει το γυρίζουμε προς πειθαρχική δίωξη._

Γινόντουσαν και επί χούντας αυτά. 
Καλούσαν κόσμο δήθεν για παροχή πληροφοριών και όταν εμφανιζόντουσαν από μάρτυρες τους έστελναν κατηγορούμενους.

Γι' αυτό και δεν ήρθα στη ΓΣ.

Τις πουστιές αυτές τις ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

Δεν έχω ανάγκη να τις μάθω τώρα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Όσο για την παρέα των Αμπελοκοίπων, θύμισέ μου την τελευτάια φορά που έκανες κάτι τέτοιο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15019 ή κάτι τέτοιο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11045 (κι αυτά είναι πρόσφατα). Στη γκρίνια πρώτοι *είμαστε*, στο έργο όμως...


Είπα *ειμαστε*, όχι είσαι, μάλλον εσύ είσαι κομπλεξαρισμένος κλπ.




> Το μόνο που θες είναι να γκρινιάξεις, γιατί αν ήθελες να βοηθίσεις θα το έκανες. *Εκεί κολάω, όχι στο τι έγινε στο παρελθόν αλλά στο ότι δεν θέλετε να βοηθίσετε και θέλετε τυφλά να τα χώσετε στον σύλλογο και να κάνετε το κομμάτι σας.*





> Χρόνια μου πολλά και καλά μπάνια...


Χρόνια πολλά, ελπίζω να ξεκολίσεις κάποτε από αυτή την αμυντική-επιθετική στάση και να βοηθίσεις την κατάσταση αντί να την κάνεις χειρότερη.

----------


## blizardbill

> Εμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε ο john70, ο blizzardbill, ο RF, και ένα σωρό άλλοι, κριτική και μόνο κριτική.


Είναι η 5-10η φορά που ασχολείστε με εμένα χωρίς λόγο και χωρίς να σε προκαλέσω, και αρχίζει να γίνεται κουραστικό .

Εγώ απλά έκανα κριτική όταν είχατε ιδιοποιηθεί το forum και πετάξατε στα σκουπίδια την εμπιστοσύνη που σας δείξαμε, 
μαζί με την ευκαιρία για μια νέα αρχή .
Είχα λόγο που το έκανα , γιατί αγαπάω το awmn, είμαι χρόνια συνεδεμένος και δεν ήθελα να πέσει το forum μας
σε μια μικρή μερίδα ανθρώπων που ήταν ολοφάνερο ότι έκαναν μεγάλη ζημιά.

O επαγγελματίας της κριτικής είσαι εσύ, αλλά και του να προκαλείς συνεχώς και χωρίς πραγματικά λόγο.
Και τελικά δεν είναι απλά μια προσωπική κόντρα με τον dti ,πείσμα και ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών όπως νόμιζα μέχρι πρόσφατα ... 
Γιατί βλέπω ότι ακόμα και μετά από χρόνια, παρότι άλλαξαν τόσα πρόσωπα, συνεχίζεις με αμείωτη ένσταση να βρίσκεις 
από το πουθενά κάτι καινούργιο να ασχολείστε για να προκαλείς flame.

ΥΓ
Είσαι ο μόνος λόγος που θα ήθελα να διατηρηθεί το μέτρο των 7 post σε όλους , 
γιατι αλλιώς θα μπορείς να γράφεις δεκάδες post καθημερινά για να προκαλείς.

----------


## blizardbill

Sorry.

----------


## ta03

Μια από τις ιδιότητες ενός ανθρώπου θα μπορούσε να οριστεί ο λόγος της συλλογικής προς εγωιστικής συμπεριφοράς . Αν ποσοτικοποιουσαμε αυτές τις δυο ιδιότητες θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πως δημιουργούν έναν χώρο διάστασης 2 . Για χάριν απλότητας ας υποθέσουμε κανονική βάση του χώρου δηλ. (1 0) για την συλλογικοτητα , (0 1) για την ατομικότητα (οι πίνακες αυτοί είναι πίνακες στήλη αλλά δεν μπορούσα να τους γράψω έτσι, συγχωρέστε με ) .
Σε κάθε άνθρωπο αντιστοιχεί ένας γραμμικός συνδυασμός αυτών των δυο ανυσμάτων , έστω Γ το διάνυσμα . Το σημείο που ορίζει το τέλος του ανύσματος Γ στον χώρο μας , είναι χαρακτηριστικό του κάθε ανθρώπου . Έστω Α το σημείο .
Ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο το οποίο έχει συνειδητοποιήσει την ύπαρξη του όποτε μπορεί να κρίνει ο καθένας σε πιο σημείο του χώρου "πέφτει" . Έστω Β το σημείο που εκτιμά κάποιος για τον εαυτό του .
Η ευκλείδεια απόσταση Χ=Α-Β θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πως είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη της αυτογνωσίας του καθενός ( Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε την συσχέτιση του μεγέθους Χ με αυτή την ερευνά http://www.phule.net/mirrors/unskilled-and-unaware.html ) . Αν πάρεις ένα μεγάλο δείγμα ανθρώπων το μέγεθος Χ θα εμφανίζει μεγάλη διακύμανση. Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να δούμε την κατανομή που ακολουθεί το μέγεθος Χ στον γενικό πληθυσμό και στο ΑΜΔΑ . Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω και τις ακραίες τιμές του Χ στο ΑΜΔΑ .

----------


## papashark

> Τις πουστιές αυτές τις ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.
> 
> Δεν έχω ανάγκη να τις μάθω τώρα.


Το έχουμε καταλάβει καλά, από το πως τις εφαρμόζεις...  ::  

Και για την χούντα μην γράφεις πολλά, γιατί με την συμπεριφορά σου οι περισσότεροι για χουντικό σε έχουν (και άδικο δεν έχουν)  ::

----------


## lambrosk

...μα αν είσαι η αγάπη που περίμενα να ρθει,
γύρε στο πλάι μου και γίνε η ζωή μου....

...τόσες περάσανε μα χαθηκαν γιατί, 
καμιά δεν μπόρεσε να αγγίξει την ψυχή μου...

Αγαπάτε, αλλήλους!
 ::

----------


## indyone

Συνήθως δεν διαβάζω flames κτλπ... ούτε πέρνω μέρος σε αυτά.
Αυτή τη φορα, θα ήθέλα να πώ την άποψη μου για όλα αυτά τα χρόνια πού είμαι στο awmn...

*Στεναχωριέμαι* για όλα αυτά που γίνονται και έχουν γίνει.
Είναι πολλοί που έχουν φύγει από την συμπεριφορά πολλών ανθρώπων εδω μέσα, και πολλοί ήταν από αυτούς που ήταν παρών όταν δημιουργήθηκε η ιδέα ενός ασύρματου δικτύου. Σκόπος μας είναι να είμαστε όλοι μια παρέα και να έχουμε έναν σκοπό, την εξάπλωση αυτού του δικτύου...
Κρίμα όμως και λυπάμαι που λέω ότι αυτό το forum και αυτός ο Σύλλογος είναι μοναδικα γιατί συνέχεια υπάρχει κάτι που είναι όλοι σε κόντρα.

Ειλικρινά, αναρωτηθέιτε όλοι σας αν κερδίζετε κάτι εσείς και γενικότερα όλο το awmn από όλα αυτά που γίνονται;

----------


## MAuVE

> Σκόπος μας είναι να είμαστε όλοι μια παρέα και να έχουμε έναν σκοπό, την εξάπλωση αυτού του δικτύου...
> 
> Ειλικρινά, αναρωτηθέιτε όλοι σας αν κερδίζετε κάτι εσείς και γενικότερα όλο το awmn από όλα αυτά που γίνονται;


Indyone,

Το έγραψα εδώ και δύο τουλάχιστον χρόνια και δεν είχε αρέσει καθόλου τότε. Το επαναλαμβάνω τώρα

Αυτοί που συγκροτούν το awmn δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο όραμα.

Η παρέα που βλέπεις εσύ, ο γεμάτος δίσκος με προγράμματα που βλέπει ο γείτονάς σου, η σύνδεση χαμηλού κόστους προς internet που βλέπει ο τρίτος, η hands-on εκπαίδευση που επιζητεί ο νιοστός, όλα αυτά έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης.

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ένα δίκτυο με μακρά χρονική πορεία. 

Τίποτα δεν έμεινε από τους πειρατές των μεσαίων και των FM, ούτε και από τους CBers. 
Αντίθετα, οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες καλά κρατούν και ας χρησιμοποιούν τεχνολογία εποχής Marconi.

Το κέρδος θα προκύψει όταν σηκωθούν και φύγουν αυτοί που θέλουν, για διάφορους λόγους ο καθένας τους, την διάλυση του Σωματείου.

Γιατί χωρίς νομική μορφή, νομικό πλαίσιο και κανόνες λειτουργίας η παρέα που οραματίσθηκες θα έχει την τύχη αυτών του καλοκαιριού. 
Θα διαλυθεί τον Σεπτέμβρη.

Κάνε την πλάκα σου, το κέφι σου, όπως το έχεις δεί.
ΔΕΝ Σ΄ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.

*Μην εμποδίζεις όμως εσύ εμένα που θέλω το δίκτυο να το βρούν και τα παιδιά σου.*

----------


## geosia

MAuVE δεν σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά όπως και τους περισσότερους στο AWMN, γιατί μόλις πριν 3 μήνες συνδέθηκα στο AWMN, αλλά νομίζω ότι η αντίληψη που έχεις για το δίκτυο είναι εντελώς προσωπική διότι παραβλέπεις κάποια πραγματικά δεδομένα.

Και εξηγούμαι:

Έγραψες:"Γιατί χωρίς νομική μορφή, νομικό πλαίσιο και κανόνες λειτουργίας η παρέα που οραματίσθηκες θα έχει την τύχη αυτών του καλοκαιριού.
Θα διαλυθεί τον Σεπτέμβρη."

Αλλα: Το νομικό πλαίσιο και τους κανόνες λειτουργίας στην ελεύθερη συχνότητα των 2.4Gh την καθορίζει η κρατούσα πολιτεία και όχι ένα σωματείο ή σύλλογος ή άτομο.

Έγραψες:"Αυτοί που συγκροτούν το awmn δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο όραμα."

Αλλά: Είναι φυσικό να συμβαίνει αυτό από την στιγμή που όλοι είναι ελεύθεροι να χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο ακόμη και χωρίς συμμετοχή σε κάποιο σωματείο ή σύλλογο επειδή η χρήση της συχνότητας και των υπηρεσιών είναι ελεύθερη άρα γιατί αυτό αποτελεί πρόβλημα.

Έγραψες:"Η παρέα που βλέπεις εσύ, ο γεμάτος δίσκος με προγράμματα που βλέπει ο γείτονάς σου, η σύνδεση χαμηλού κόστους προς internet που βλέπει ο τρίτος, η hands-on εκπαίδευση που επιζητεί ο νιοστός, όλα αυτά έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης."

Αλλά: Αυτό θα πεί πολυφωνία και ελευθερία σκέψης και έκφρασης βασική αρχή της λειτουργίας των ελεύθερων κοινοτήτων όπως του AWMN. Διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να έχουμε άλλου είδους σχέση πχ πελάτες, μέλη club με συνδρομή ή......

Έγραψες:"Το κέρδος θα προκύψει όταν σηκωθούν και φύγουν αυτοί που θέλουν, για διάφορους λόγους ο καθένας τους, την διάλυση του Σωματείου."

Αλλά: Δεν βλέπω πως η συρίκνωση του δικτύου θα επιφέρει κέρδος και ποιό άραγε θα είναι αυτό; Εσύ γνωρίζεις άραγε...

Έγραψες: "Κάνε την πλάκα σου, το κέφι σου, όπως το έχεις δεί.
ΔΕΝ Σ΄ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.

Μην εμποδίζεις όμως εσύ εμένα που θέλω το δίκτυο να το βρούν και τα παιδιά σου."

Αλλά: Αφού παραδέχεσαι ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει η μορφή των πραγμάτων λόγω της ελευθερίας που διέπει την λειτουργία του δικτύου γιατί γκρινιάζεις;
Τα παιδιά μας μπορεί να βρούν και κάτι καλύτερο από το AWMN.
Άσε να το ψάξουν αυτά όπως το ψάχνουμε και εμείς.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος
awmn-4488

----------


## MAuVE

> MAuVE δεν σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά


Ούτε εγώ εσένα geosia, αν και από τα γραφόμενά σου αναγνωρίζω αμέσως τον τύπο.

Θεωρείς ότι ένα στήσιμο σαν αυτό του awmn είναι κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί κάθε στιγμή, οπότε και τι έγινε αν διαλυθεί. 
Θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα πάντα για κάτι καλύτερο.

Στην ίδια λογική, θεωρείς ότι θα είσαι πάντα υγειής και δυνάμενος να βγάζεις τα προς το ζείν, οπότε, αν εργάζεσαι, σου κακοφαίνεται κάθε μήνα που σου κρατάνε τόσα λεφτά για ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στην μισθοδοσία.

Οτι και να σου πώ εγώ τώρα, δεν έχω καμία πιθανότητα να σε μεταπείσω. Το ξέρω και γι' αυτό ούτε που το προσπαθώ.

Οταν καταλάβεις την χρησιμότητα της υποχρεωτικής ασφάλισης, θα καταλάβεις και ότι συγκυρίες σαν αυτή του awmn τις συναντάς 2, το πολύ 3 φορές στη διάρκεια του ανθρώπινου προσδόκιμου.

----------


## geosia

MAuVE ευχαριστώ που διάβασες το μήνυμά μου και απάντησες.

Δεν διεκδικώ την παντογνωσία, οπότε δεν γνωρίζω τι θα συμβεί στο μέλλον!
Δεν έχω γνώσεις ψυχολογίας των κειμένων για να καταλαβαίνω τον χαρακτήρα κάποιου από τα γραφόμενά του.
Γνωρίζω όχι από δική μου εμπειρία γιατί είμαι νέος αλλά από την σοφία των προηγούμενων ανθρώπων ότι στον κόσμο μας τα πάντα μεταβάλλονται (τα πάντα ρεί) και από τις φυσικές επιστήμες: ότι έχει αρχή έχει και τέλος.
Επίσης ο άνθρωπος πάντα αναζητά το καλύτερο γι'αυτόν και τους γύρω του.

Μάλλον τα παιδία μας θα γελάνε με την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα εμείς όπως και εμείς γελάμε με ότι χρησιμοποιούσανε οι πρόγονοι μας.
Δεν είμαι νοσταλγός του παρελθόντος.

Κάθε τι που είναι υποχρεωτικό καταργεί την ελευθερία μας και περιορίζει την ευθύνη μας για τις επιλογές μας.

Ο κόσμος δεν κινείται με αυτόματο πιλότο....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## MAuVE

> ότι έχει αρχή έχει και τέλος


Ο κόσμος είναι ένα τεράστιο fractal. 
Οι θέσεις και οι συνιστώσες αλλάζουν.
Τα patterns επαναλαμβάνονται.

Αυτά που συμβαίνουν τώρα, μπορείς με κατάλληλη αντικατάσταση ονομάτων και τοπονυμίων να τα βρείς γραμμένα στον Θουκιδίδη.

----------


## ta03

MAuVE+++
Η παρομοίωση με τα fractal είναι η πιο πετυχημένη που έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου!

Πράγματι η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται , όχι ακριβώς η ίδια αλλά στη βάση της είναι η ίδια . Ο Ενγκελς αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε πει πως την πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει κάποιο ιστορικό γεγονός είναι σαν παράσταση τραγωδίας , από την δεύτερη φορά και έπειτα είναι σαν κωμωδία , αναφερόμενος σε άσχημα ιστορικά γεγονότα τα οποία επαναλαμβάνονται σε όλη την ανθρώπινη ιστορία και για τα οποία έχουμε θεωρητικά πλέον την δυνατότητα να τα αποφύγουμε .

Οσο για την διαρκή βελτίωση των συνθηκών , όντως αυτό συμβαίνει ιστορικά αλλά δεν αίρει τα προηγούμενα .

Μια παρατήρηση προσωπική (έχει εκφραστεί και από άλλους όμως) : Oσο περνάει ο καιρός σκεφτόμαστε όλο και πιο βραχυπρόθεσμα . Φοβάμαι ότι η περίοδος Τ της ιστορίας θα μικρύνει σε βαθμό που θα καταντήσει γελίο . 


ΥΓ: Η υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση είναι σαν σύλληψη κάτι πολύ πολύ θετικό , αλλά να μην μπερδεύουμε την ιδέα με την εφαρμογή της στην πράξη (έχει κάποια προβλήματα τα οποία όσο περνάει ο καιρός αυξάνονται, μαντέψτε ποίοι φταίνε για αυτό) .

----------


## ta03

Διαβάστε τον πρόλογο της αμερικανικής διασκευής του έργου του Μπρεχτ « Ζωή του Γαλιλαίου » . Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο , στο αρχικό κείμενο παρουσίαζε την εκκλησία ως μια εγκόσμια εξουσία , η ιδεολογία της οποίας μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από αρκετές άλλες . Πριν τελειώσει το έργο του , έπεσαν οι ατομικές βόμβες στην Χιροσίμα και το Ναγκασάκι , ανοίγοντας έτσι την ατομική εποχή . Προκείμενου να εκφράσει της νέες συνθήκες ( που διαμορφώνονταν αυτή την εποχή ) στο έργο του , ελάχιστες αλλαγές χρειάσθηκε να κάνει σε αυτό και ούτε μια στη διάρθρωση του !

----------


## geosia

MAuVE και λοιποί,

Δεν είναι άραγε χρησιμότερο και οφέλιμο να συζητάμε τους προβληματισμούς μας παρά να γκρινιάζουμε για τα λάθη και τις αδυναμίες του παρελθόντος.

Οι άνθρωποι άλλωστε χαρακτηρίζονται από την αδυναμία τους να αποφεύγουν τα σφάλματα που πληγώνουν τους συνανθρώπους τους.

Ας κοιτάξουμε εμπρός και όχι πίσω. Άραγε μήπως η πολύ ενασχόληση με το παρελθόν αντί να μας κάνει σοφότερους μας κάνει μεμψίμηρους;

Όσο για την θεωρία περί κυκλικής κίνησης της ιστορικής πορείας της ανθρωπότητας νομίζω ότι έχει επηρεαστεί από τις ιστορικές έρευνες που προσπαθούν πάντα να βρίσκουν σημεία συσχέτισης και συνάφειας σε ιστορικά γεγονότα, πασχίζοντας να εξηγήσουν την αιτιότητα της ιστορίας μας.

Ωστόσο η εξέταση είναι ελλιπής και σχετική γιατί βασίζεται στην προσωπική εμπειρία και σκοπιμότητα του μελετητή άρα δεν είναι αντικειμενική αλλά υποκειμενική.

Προτιμώ την θεωρεία της ευθύγραμμης κίνησης της ιστορικής πορείας με σημεία καμπής και στροφής. Κάτι σαν τεθλασμένη γραμμή που μπορεί και να κάνει και κύκλο σε κάποιο σημείο της ή γύρω από τον εαυτό της.

----------


## tse0123

Θα συμφωνήσω.
Είναι όπως το ζήτημα με το σπασμένο ποτήρι ή το χυμένο γάλα:
Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ. Ποτε, για κανέναν και για τίποτα.
Το βέλος του χρόνου έχει μια και μόνο φορά, η επανάληψη είναι
ανθρώπινο εύρημα για να ομαδοποιήσει όμοια φαινόμενα και να
μπορεί να προβλέπει. 
Οι επαναλήψεις αφορούν τις ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές και αποδεικνύουν
τρανότατα την ανισότατη ανάπτυξη του πνεύματος και του ήθους
έναντι της τεχνολογίας και των άλλων "μηχανιστικών" επιστημών.

Ένα από τα μαθήματα της ζωης πιστεύω είναι να μπορείς να διακρίνεις 
τα θετικά στοιχεία κάθε εμπειρίας, όσο οδυνηρή κι αν είναι.
Αν μπορείς να το καταφέρνεις αυτό σε όλο και περισσότερες περιστάσεις
(δεν είναι εύκολο) γίνεται κάτι συγκλονιστικό: ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ.

ΔΕΝ μαθαίνεις μεμψιμοιρώντας, σε μελαγχολία, σε απογοήτευση, κολλημένος στο "άγιο" παρελθόν (που όταν ήταν παρόν ήταν περίπου ίδια μέτριο) όταν κολλάς στην ατέλεια και αγνοείς την εξέλιξη, όταν χάνεις το δάσος για ένα δέντρο.
Αν το καλοσκεφτείς το μόνο βέβαια πραγματικό είναι ένα συνεχές τώρα
που κάθε δευτερόλεπτο γίνεται "πριν" και οδεύει στο "μετά" που πλησιάζει.

Αν είναι κάτι που έκανε τον άνθρωπο να μεγαλουργήσει και να κατακτήσει τον πλανήτη είναι η μαθησιακή του ικανότητα.
Μαθαίνεις, με την ευρύτατη έννοια, όχι μόνο για τον κόσμο γύρω σου αλλά και μέσα σου και χτίζεις γέφυρες για να τους ενώσεις.

Αυτά όλα βέβαια απαιτούν αποφασιστικότητα, τόλμη, επιμονή, υπομονή.
Το πιο εύκολο είναι να καθόμαστε στο καφενείο και να "στολίζουμε" Θεούς και Δαίμονες για το κάθετι στραβό, είναι δύσκολο όμως να πούμε σταθερά "αυτό" και να επιμείνουμε.

Τελειώνω με μια φράση που με εκφράζει βαθιά:
"Δεν μπορεις να σταματήσεις να πέφτεις, μπορείς όμως να συνεχίσεις να σηκώνεσαι"

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάντως έχει πλάκα η όλη φάση, εκεί που έψαχνα το παλιο μου mailbox βρήκα το παρακάτω...



```
Παρακαλώ πολύ να διαγραφεί το ονοματεπώνυμο από το http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13181&sid=83
 
Δεν έχετε κανένα δικαίωμα να εμφανίζετε τα στοιχεία μου στο φόρουμ.
 
Το ίδιο επιθυμώ να γίνει και στις υπόλοιπες ενότητες της ΠΕ όπου εμφανίζετε το ονοματεπώνυμο σε θέα σε άτομα εκτός συλλόγου.   
 
Μετά τιμής
 
 
Π*(censored)* "Papashark" *(censored)*
```

κατά τα άλλα στον Δαμιανό έπεσε το δούλεμα  ::  και καλά να έπεφτε από άσχετους αλλά έπεσε κι απ' τον παραπάνω.

Γι' αυτό λέω και ξαναλέω οι προκλήσεις είναι που τα κάνουν μπάχαλο, αν π.χ. ήμουν ο Δαμιανός και ενώ έχει γίνει το παραπάνω έρχεται ο τύπος και με δουλεύει που έκανα το ίδιο με αυτόν, το λιγότερο θα τσαντιζόμουν.

Κλειδώθηκε το topic, δεν έβγαλε το άχτι του και τώρα θα τον κοπανήσει αλλού σε άλλο topic, σε άσχετο θέμα και θα του το κρατάει ο άλλος κλπ κλπ κι έτσι διαιωνίζεται η κατάσταση...

Έτσι γίνεται το Forum μπάχαλο παιδιά, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ με τι θα φορτώσει ο καθένας, γι' αυτό τα προσωπικά σας εκτός forum στον καφέ.

----------


## andreas

> Κλειδώθηκε το topic, δεν έβγαλε το άχτι του και τώρα θα τον κοπανήσει αλλού σε άλλο topic, σε άσχετο θέμα και θα του το κρατάει ο άλλος κλπ κλπ κι έτσι διαιωνίζεται η κατάσταση... 
> 
> Έτσι γίνεται το Forum μπάχαλο παιδιά, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ με τι θα φορτώσει ο καθένας, γι' αυτό τα προσωπικά σας εκτός forum στον καφέ.


- Μηπως ειχε πεσει και τοτε δουλεμα στον papashark?

- Δηλαδη επρεπε να αφησουμε το τοπικ ανοικτο , να πλακωνονται, και εμεις να τους βλεπουμε απαθεις? Εχεις δει σε κανενα αλλο φορουμ να γινονται αυτα? 
[Αν το εκανε εκει θα ετρωγε ενα ban σε 1-2 μερες και θα πηγαινε σπιτι του ο υπευθυνος. Γιατι στο adslgr, στο insomnia , myphone δεν γινεται αυτο το μπαχαλο?]

Εδωμεσα δεν βγαζουμε τον πονο και τον καημο μας, μιλαμε για κατι συγκεκριμενο εκτος αν εχω χασει κατι....  :: 
Γιαυτο να καθιερωσουμε πολλους καφεδες  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ότι και να γίνει μένει το άχτι σε ορισμένους κι αντί να πάνε να τα βρούν κάπου ήρεμα κι ωραία ή να στείλουν 1-2 ήρεμα pm κλπ κάθονται και βγάζουν το άχτι τους στο forum. Κι επιδεί το forum τεσπά περιορίζει τα flames όσο μπορεί, το άχτι ποτέ δεν τελειώνει κι αναπαράγεται.

Ίσως και να δούλευαν και τον papashark τότε και να είναι ο papashark τώρα που βγάζει το άχτι του κι όχι ο dti, το σκηνικό πάντως είναι το ίδιο...

----------


## dti

Δεν πρόκειται για κανένα άχτι... Και κακώς το παρουσιάζεις έτσι.
Πρόκειται για την πιστή εφαρμογή των όρων χρήσης του forum τους οποίους *εσείς φτιάξατε*, όσο ήμουν ban.
Τότε σας βόλευε η κατάσταση και βάλατε αυτούς τους όρους.
Τώρα που δεν σας βολεύει η εφαρμογή αυτών των όρων ή καταργήστε τους ή εφαρμόστε τους.

Όσο οι moderators αυθαιρετούν θα με βρίσκουν μπροστά τους*._*

----------

